#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Mechanical Engineering >  >  >  ASTM Book Volume 2015

## c4275313

Hi all,


if you have any ASTM Book of Standards 2015 like Volume 01.01, 01.02, 01.03, ecc please share!  :Smile: 
I need expecially Volume 02.04 and 03.01 if you have it.

Thanks to allSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## c4275313

I post here ASTM BOS i have:

ASTM Volume 01.01
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM Volume 01.03
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

ASTM Volume 01.04
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## aspa

Please share other volumes if possible.

----------


## c4275313

I have only these at the moment, if someone have others share please.
Many thanks

----------


## salvatrucha

Thanks C4

----------


## sivajee99

Thanks C4

Sent from my HTC Desire 826 dual sim using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Thompson

Who can provide me..
B129-12, E1921-15, C452-15, C31C31M-15, 
C125-15a, C494C494M-15, C511-13, C670-15, 
C876-09, C1218C1218M-15, C1240-15, C1803-15

I have Sections, 1, 2 and 3 almost ready to share. I first need a new proxy to access ASTM. My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. Who can give me access?  My files are renamed and cleaned.
Volumes 1.01, 1.02, 1.03, 1.04, 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08, 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, 2.05, 3.01, 3.02, 3.03, 3.04, 3.05, and 3.06

----------


## Marty Thompson

To show I really have them, here are the volumes 2.04 and 3.01 requested by c4275313

These are not .zips, they are .b1

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

Somebody capture these and keep reposting them, If the links go down, I will not keep up with reposting them

All I ask for is a valid working proxy.

----------


## kavita_00

> Who can provide me..
> B129-12, E1921-15, C452-15, C31C31M-15, 
> C125-15a, C494C494M-15, C511-13, C670-15, 
> C876-09, C1218C1218M-15, C1240-15, C1803-15
> 
> I have Sections, 1, 2 and 3 almost ready to share. I first need a new proxy to access ASTM. My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. Who can give me access?  My files are renamed and cleaned.
> Volumes 1.01, 1.02, 1.03, 1.04, 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08, 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, 2.05, 3.01, 3.02, 3.03, 3.04, 3.05, and 3.06



dear Marty I am able to find the following. Hope it will help. Rest I will try to find shortly.

----------


## kavita_00

> Who can provide me..
> B129-12, E1921-15, C452-15, C31C31M-15, 
> C125-15a, C494C494M-15, C511-13, C670-15, 
> C876-09, C1218C1218M-15, C1240-15, C1803-15
> 
> I have Sections, 1, 2 and 3 almost ready to share. I first need a new proxy to access ASTM. My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. Who can give me access?  My files are renamed and cleaned.
> Volumes 1.01, 1.02, 1.03, 1.04, 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08, 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, 2.05, 3.01, 3.02, 3.03, 3.04, 3.05, and 3.06



Dear Marty

I found the following also. Hope you find them useful.

----------


## kavita_00

> Who can provide me..
> B129-12, E1921-15, C452-15, C31C31M-15, 
> C125-15a, C494C494M-15, C511-13, C670-15, 
> C876-09, C1218C1218M-15, C1240-15, C1803-15
> 
> I have Sections, 1, 2 and 3 almost ready to share. I first need a new proxy to access ASTM. My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. Who can give me access?  My files are renamed and cleaned.
> Volumes 1.01, 1.02, 1.03, 1.04, 1.05, 1.06, 1.07, 1.08, 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, 2.05, 3.01, 3.02, 3.03, 3.04, 3.05, and 3.06



Dear Marty,

Here are the balance. Hope it will help you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thank you, kavita_00

Some additional needs, I'm working on cleaning up Volume 4, I have Volumes 1 to 3 almost ready

C143C143M-15

C1512-10(2015)e1

E96E96M-15

E477-13e1

E1686-10e1

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,
Is it OK if I send the same tomorrow.


RegardsSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 1 here... this is up to date as of the middle of Oct. 2015, if anyone has access to check for new updates, help us keep it up to date.

This is .b1 format
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

This is zip with same password
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


b1 archiver - download here for windows
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here if you cannot link there...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Marty.
I am having problem with the password "egpet.net" being reported as incorrect.
Can you assist

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty.
> I am having problem with the password "egpet.net" being reported as incorrect.
> Can you assist



make sure you are typing it in, if you are cutting and pasting, you might be capturing blank spaces, no caps

The zips inside the main folder do not require any password

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

Check PM

----------


## NIKOLATESLA

Excellent post. Marty Thompson thank you for shared .

----------


## kavita_00

> Thank you, kavita_00
> 
> Some additional needs, I'm working on cleaning up Volume 4, I have Volumes 1 to 3 almost ready
> 
> C143C143M-15
> 
> C1512-10(2015)e1
> 
> E96E96M-15
> ...



Dear Marty,

attached as  required:

----------


## kavita_00

> Thank you, kavita_00
> 
> Some additional needs, I'm working on cleaning up Volume 4, I have Volumes 1 to 3 almost ready
> 
> C143C143M-15
> 
> C1512-10(2015)e1
> 
> E96E96M-15
> ...



Dear marty the balance:

----------


## c4275313

Thank you Marty!
If you have other volumes please share.
Thanks & Best Regards

----------


## ThaMaestro

> Thank you, kavita_00
> 
> I have Volumes 1 to 3 almost ready



Will you also share those other volumes?

----------


## Marty Thompson

I will share as I have them ready, but I have stated my request for a valid proxy. 
(a proxy is where I mimic the host computer's IP address only, it does not provide access for any ****ing)
I first need the new proxy to access ASTM. My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. 
Who can give me access? My files are renamed and cleaned as you can see from the first section files.
If you have access to a subscription, send me the computer's IP address that you use to access it. 
I still need some sections. I have most and am in the process of renaming and cleaning off any company or schools name. 
I also need to keep up with any new ones, there can be 80 new ones every month.


Somebody capture the links and keep reposting them, If the links go down, I will not keep up with reposting them

All I ask for is a valid working proxy. 

Here is section 2 which includes volumes 2.01, 2.02, 2.03, 2.04, and 2.05  in .b1 format, see earlier post on how to download the .b1 archiver

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## engmat

Thank you for this great thread and the posts. I am keenly looking forward to the complete Section 3!

----------


## magdy_eng

Amazing Shares


Many thanksSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear donamhung,
can you upload it in 4 shared or medifire

----------


## d_kushwah

i am not able to download, google makes me login and then says request has been sent, you will be informed when download is ready?

----------


## c4275313

Please upload Section 3 if is possible.
Thank you!

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please upload Section 3 if is possible.
> Thank you!



I have asked for a new proxy to access ASTM. 
My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. 
Who can give me access? As you can see, my files are renamed and cleaned of any identifiers.
I have also asked for someone to capture these and repost them, 
I may take the links down and will not keep up with reposting them

All I ask for is a valid working proxy to keep them current.
FYI, I have sections 1 to 11 and 14 completely downloaded, I will not post until renamed and cleaned. 
If anyone has 12, 13 and 15, please forward links to me.

----------


## d_kushwah

What is valid working proxy?





> I have asked for a new proxy to access ASTM. 
> My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015. 
> Who can give me access? As you can see, my files are renamed and cleaned of any identifiers.
> I have also asked for someone to capture these and repost them, 
> I may take the links down and will not keep up with reposting them
> 
> All I ask for is a valid working proxy to keep them current.
> FYI, I have sections 1 to 11 and 14 completely downloaded, I will not post until renamed and cleaned. 
> If anyone has 12, 13 and 15, please forward links to me.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Proxy...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you are wanting to surf the web anonymously then proxies can provide you with a means to hide your home IP address from the rest of the world. By connecting to the internet through proxies, the home IP address of your machine will not be shown but rather the IP of the proxy server will be shown.

If your company has subscription access to ASTM, AWS, API, etc., they are connected with an authorized internet IP address. Those sites will not work without talking to the approved address.

Use..   "www.whatismyproxy.com/"  to find out what that address is.  It will look like this  606.249.69.128 and have a port number also, maybe 8080

If you find one, send it by private message to me.


Definition:
A proxy server, also known as a "proxy" or "application-level gateway", is a computer that acts as a gateway between a local network (e.g., all the computers at one company or in one building).

Principal:
A proxy server works by intercepting connections between sender and receiver. All incoming data enters through one port and is forwarded to the rest of the network via another port. By blocking direct access between two networks, proxy servers make it much more difficult for ****ers to get internal addresses and details of a private network.

Proxy applications or servers use to:
Block common Internet services. For example, an HTTP proxy intercepts web access, and an ***P proxy intercepts email.
Network-addressing scheme to present one organization-wide IP address to the Internet.
Requests to the Internet and returns responses to the appropriate users.
Can also be one of the components of a firewall.

Service online:
Web proxy: For example this web proxy **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]. Alternatively, application proxy like MaskMy IP 2.4.1.2.

To hide your IP address, secure your internet connection, hide your internet history, and protect your online identity.
For change IP address to IP address as well as open any blocked sites such as Facebook and Youtube in your university for example.

----------


## mangoman

Hi Marty, thanks for the sharing. However, in the volume 2, the non ferrous metals zip file is corrupted, i can't extract them. Can you double check on it?
Thanks a lot.

----------


## ThaMaestro

Sorry Marty, but I cant help you in getting a proxy ..

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Hi Marty, thanks for the sharing. However, in the volume 2, the non ferrous metals zip file is corrupted, i can't extract them. Can you double check on it?
> Thanks a lot.



I see nothing wrong on my end, I use a MAC and have longer file names than PC users , it probably truncates the names

----------


## Marty Thompson

deleted

----------


## c4275313

What do you think about google drive Marty?
Alternatively check this website if it could be nice.. **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

c4275313, it isn't a problem of hiding my identity, ASTM subscriptions check what IP you use to access their site, it has to match what is on file for the subscription. The login page is "http://compass.astm.org/", go there yourself and see that you will be rejected with the wrong IP address.

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## gtpol57

Dear mangoman
Open the rar file and shorten all the long name files one by one.
The rar file will be saved automatically on every pdf name change. After pdf renaming you can extract rar file content.
It's the most convenient and reliable method in windows.

----------


## mangoman

> Dear mangoman
> Open the rar file and shorten all the long name files one by one.
> The rar file will be saved automatically on every pdf name change. After pdf renaming you can extract rar file content.
> It's the most convenient and reliable method in windows.



Noted. TQVM for your help.  :Smile:

----------


## Ibrahim23

Thanks for sharing.

----------


## kavita_00

> c4275313, it isn't a problem of hiding my identity, ASTM subscriptions check what IP you use to access their site, it has to match what is on file for the subscription. The login page is "http://compass.astm.org/", go there yourself and see that you will be rejected with the wrong IP address.



Dear Marty,

Here is the one

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 3 in .b1 format

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

 Volume 03.01 Metals - Mechanical Testing; Elevated and Low-Temperature Tests; Metallography
 Volume 03.02 Corrosion of Metals; Wear and Erosion
 Volume 03.03 Nondestructive Testing
 Volume 03.04 Magnetic Properties
 Volume 03.05 Analytical Chemistry for Metals, Ores, and Related Materials- E 32 - latest
 Volume 03.06 Molecular Spectroscopy; Surface Analysis

pass: egpet.net

b1 archiver - download here for windows
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here if you cannot link there...
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

I have asked for a new proxy to access ASTM.
My downloads are up to date to the middle of Oct. 2015.
Who can give me access? As you can see, my files are renamed and cleaned of any identifiers.
I have also asked for someone to capture these and repost them,
I may take the links down and will not keep up with reposting them

All I ask for is a valid working proxy to keep them current.
FYI, I have sections 1 to 11 and 14 completely downloaded, I will not post until renamed and cleaned.
If anyone has 12, 13 and 15, please forward links to me. 

Click Thanks  below

----------


## acier58

> Section 3 in .b1 format
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



Dear Marty

Mohamad3010 and you are the kings of this forum. 
Thanks a lot for your great effort and contribution (I know that it's no easy and it's too hard to clean a thousand files because I always do it before sharing).
Thousands of thanks.
Keep it up !

Best Regards   :Wink:

----------


## Marty Thompson

Yes, sections 1-3 alone have 2,565 files that I have renamed and cleaned. 
These sections have been downloaded hundreds of times in total, but few have even clicked on the "Thanks" button. 
This entitlement attitude of the many members here doesn't encourage me to continue.
Certainly, someone here has a proxy address that they can share with me, I'm the one doing all the hard work. 
I do thank kavita_00 for the continued help on individual gaps. And, it was Mohamad3010 who helped point me in getting the original access. 

I have said it before, the files that I have uploaded will be going down soon, someone else needs to repost them and keep up with renewing them if they get deleted. Requests to re-upload will be ignored.

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

I have started for vol. 12 as asked by you will forward you the same so that you can clean them.

Regards

----------


## acier58

> Yes, sections 1-3 alone have 2,565 files that I have renamed and cleaned. 
> These sections have been downloaded hundreds of times in total, but few have even clicked on the "Thanks" button. 
> This entitlement attitude of the many members here doesn't encourage me to continue.
> Certainly, someone here has a proxy address that they can share with me, I'm the one doing all the hard work. 
> I do thank kavita_00 for the continued help on individual gaps. And, it was Mohamad3010 who helped point me in getting the original access. 
> 
> I have said it before, the files that I have uploaded will be going down soon, someone else needs to repost them and keep up with renewing them if they get deleted. Requests to re-upload will be ignored.







> Dear Marty,
> 
> I have started for vol. 12 as asked by you will forward you the same so that you can clean them.
> 
> Regards



Dear Marty,

I totally agree with you and I understand that you are discouraged.
You rightly said in one of your previous post. Many here believe that they are in a "*candy store*". 
They don't contribute and in addition they didn't thank the "uploader" who has worked very hard to provide them freely, standards that cost thousands of $.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
On this forum, major "uploaders" should be proud of their task of putting the knowledge available to those who deserve it.
*But never give up!*
*Keep it up !*

I conclude by thanking Mohamad3010 and Kavata_00 for their great contribution in this big project.

Best Regards

----------


## c4275313

Dear Marty,
i will start to re-upload next week, now i'm out for work.
Anyway i have all .b1 files you linked.
Keep it up and many thanks for your precious job!!

----------


## kimjt

Thanks.

KimJT

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear Marty,
 indeed, it's a very great effort, and we are grateful to you 


 million thanksSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## vfq3481

Excellent work Marty!!!

----------


## twan13

Does anyone know which Vol is for Stainless steel? like ASTM A240?
many thanks to Marty and c4275313

----------


## kavita_00

> Does anyone know which Vol is for Stainless steel? like ASTM A240?
> many thanks to Marty and c4275313



Dear Twan13,
ASTM A240 is available in Volume 01.03.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 4 is coming soon, it has 2423 files in it and is over 450mb

----------


## mamughal

Thankyou Thompson


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Marty Thompson

First part of Section 4 in .b1 format
Volume 4.01 Cement; Lime; Gypsum
Volume 4.02 Concrete and Aggregates
Volume 4.03 Road and Paving Materials - Vehicle-Pavement Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## manolete78

thank you very much for the information, if they can go higher volumes and NDT and coatings would appreciate it.

----------


## Marty Thompson

NDT was already shared in the Section 3, it is volume 3.03

----------


## Marty Thompson

Second part of Section 4 in .b1 format
Volume 4.04 Roofing and Waterproofing
Volume 4.05 Chemical-Resistant Nonmetallic Materials; Vitrified Clay Pipe; Concrete Pipe; Fiber-Reinforced Cement Products; Mortars and Grouts; Masonry; Precast Concrete
Volume 4.06 Thermal Insulation; Building and Environmental Acoustics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net


better 4.05 in post #155

----------


## Marty Thompson

I've gone through my posted Section 1 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015

ASTM A335 / A335M - 15a
ASTM A312 / A312M - 15b
ASTM A888 - 15
ASTM A74 - 15
ASTM A970 / A970M - 15e1
ASTM A944 - 10(2015)
ASTM A1074 - 11(2015)
ASTM A123 / A123M - 15
ASTM A1093 / A1093M - 15
ASTM A796 / A796M - 15a
ASTM A1072 / A1072M - 11(2015)
ASTM F1178 - 11(2015)
ASTM F1322 - 15
ASTM F1878 - 98(2015)
ASTM F1076 - 87(2015)e1
ASTM F1134 - 15e1
ASTM F1172 - 88(2015)e1
ASTM F959 - 15
ASTM F594 - 09(2015)
ASTM F2661 - 07(2015)
ASTM A502 - 03(2015)
ASTM F836M - 02(2015)
ASTM F1941 / F1941M - 15
ASTM F2482 - 08(2015) 
ASTM F1667 - 15
ASTM F880M - 02(2015)
ASTM F1789 - 15a
ASTM F879M - 02a(2015)
ASTM F837M - 02a(2015)

----------


## Marty Thompson

I've gone through my posted Section 2 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015

ASTM B99 / B99M - 15
ASTM B124 / B124M - 15
ASTM B903 - 15
ASTM B592 - 15
ASTM B66 - 15
ASTM B747 - 15
ASTM B249 / B249M - 15a
ASTM B224 - 15
ASTM B49 - 15a
ASTM B43 - 15
ASTM B371 / B371M - 15
ASTM B170 - 99(2015)
ASTM B247 - 15
ASTM B557M - 15
ASTM B557 - 15
ASTM B632 / B632M - 15
ASTM B316 / B316M - 15
ASTM B666 / B666M - 15
ASTM B954 - 15
ASTM B247M - 15
ASTM B896 - 10(2015)
ASTM B462 - 15
ASTM B366 / B366M - 15
ASTM B637 - 15
ASTM B834 - 15
ASTM B983 - 15
ASTM B474 / B474M - 15
ASTM B860 - 15
ASTM B464 / B464M - 15
ASTM B564 - 15
ASTM B619 / B619M - 15
ASTM B895 - 15
ASTM B330 - 15
ASTM E194 - 10(2015)
ASTM B934 - 15
ASTM B276 - 05(2015)
ASTM B214 - 15
ASTM B215 - 15
ASTM B406 - 96(2015)
ASTM B883 - 15

----------


## Marty Thompson

I've gone through my posted Section 3 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015

ASTM E1457 - 15
ASTM E2658 - 15
ASTM E2142 - 08(2015)
ASTM E1181 - 02(2015)
ASTM E2789 - 10(2015)
ASTM E647 - 15
ASTM E739 - 10(2015)
ASTM E407 - 07(2015)
ASTM E1922 - 04(2015)
ASTM E930 - 99(2015)
ASTM E1316 - 15
ASTM E2002 - 15
ASTM E1936 - 03(2011)e2


ASTM E2446 - 15
ASTM A1071 / A1071M - 11(2015)
ASTM A1036 - 04(2015)
ASTM A804 / A804M - 04(2015)
ASTM E135 - 15a
ASTM E3029 - 15See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

I will try to find the one you asked.

Regards

----------


## yousof100100

thanks a lot
c4275313
Marty Thompson

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
First of all thank you very much for your kind shares for the latest edition of ASTM Standards in this forum.
Unfortunately i can not download the parts 4.04 , 4.05 and 4.06 from given 4shared site
Is it possible to share only these parts in Mediafire or not?
If so i will appreciate it so much.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Marty Thompson

Why can't you, over 30 others have, is it the redirector?
cut and paste this...
"4shared.com/file/4-gVefZ4ce/Vol_404_to_406_2015.html"

it is .b1 format, so you have to have the .b1 archiver, download instructions are posted earlier. pass: egpet.net

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
Now i got the standards via. copy and paste the given route and it seems that it was due to redirecting one.
Any how sorry for bothering you for that request and wish you success in your life and business 
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Marty Thompson

Its OK Reza, many are having problems with the redirector messing up. Glad it worked for you

----------


## Marty Thompson

Third part of Section 4 in .b1 format
Volume 4.07 Building Seals and Sealants; Fire Standards; Dimension Stone
Volume 4.08 Soil and Rock (I); D420-D5876
Volume 4.09 Soil and Rock (II); D5877-latest

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## kavita_00

> I've gone through my posted Section 1 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015
> 
> ASTM A335 / A335M - 15a
> ASTM A312 / A312M - 15b
> ASTM A888 - 15
> ASTM A74 - 15
> ASTM A970 / A970M - 15e1
> ASTM A944 - 10(2015)
> ASTM A1074 - 11(2015)
> ...



Dear Marty

As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> I've gone through my posted Section 1 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015
> 
> ASTM A335 / A335M - 15a
> ASTM A312 / A312M - 15b
> ASTM A888 - 15
> ASTM A74 - 15
> ASTM A970 / A970M - 15e1
> ASTM A944 - 10(2015)
> ASTM A1074 - 11(2015)
> ...



Dear Marty

As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> I've gone through my posted Section 1 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 13, 2015
> 
> ASTM A335 / A335M - 15a
> ASTM A312 / A312M - 15b
> ASTM A888 - 15
> ASTM A74 - 15
> ASTM A970 / A970M - 15e1
> ASTM A944 - 10(2015)
> ASTM A1074 - 11(2015)
> ...



Dear Marty

 As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## Marty Thompson

I've gone through my posted Section 4 and these are new ones that we need to bring it up to date. Nov. 14, 2015

ASTM C185 - 15a
ASTM C188 - 15
ASTM C1012 / C1012M - 15
ASTM C563 - 15
ASTM C110  - 15
ASTM C595 / C595M - 15e1
ASTM C618 - 15
ASTM C1293 - 08b(2015)
ASTM C94 / C94M - 15a
ASTM C1812 - 15
ASTM C1383 - 15
ASTM C1399 / C1399M - 10(2015)
ASTM C1077 - 15a
ASTM C942 - 15
ASTM D4280 - 15
ASTM D3910 - 15
ASTM D517 - 98(2015)
ASTM D1188 - 07(2015)
ASTM D7981 - 15
ASTM D6754 / D6754M - 15
ASTM C1504M - 15a 
ASTM C985M - 15a
ASTM C505 - 15
ASTM C1417M - 15
ASTM C654M - 15
ASTM C14M - 15a
ASTM C1504M - 15a
ASTM C1504 - 15a
ASTM C412M - 15
ASTM C76 - 15a
ASTM C76M - 15
ASTM C497M - 15
ASTM C655M - 15
ASTM C118 - 15
ASTM C1780 - 15a
ASTM C412 - 15
ASTM C655 - 15
ASTM C1037 - 08(2015)
ASTM C1232 - 15a
ASTM C497 - 15
ASTM C1417 - 15
ASTM C505M - 15
ASTM C118M - 15
ASTM C1577 - 15b
ASTM C1634 - 15
ASTM C1670 / C1670M - 15
ASTM C654 - 15
ASTM C1131 - 10(2015)
ASTM C14 - 15a
ASTM C985 - 15
ASTM C209 - 15
ASTM C520 - 15
ASTM C1667 - 15
ASTM C1423 - 15a
ASTM C1696 - 15
ASTM C1822 - 15
ASTM C921 - 10(2015)
ASTM C168 - 15a
ASTM C447 - 15
ASTM C167 - 15
ASTM C1153 - 10(2015)
ASTM C1224 - 15
ASTM C1060 - 11a(2015)
ASTM C1695 - 10(2015)
ASTM C755 - 10(2015)
ASTM E2102 - 15
ASTM E2226 - 15b
ASTM E662 - 15a
ASTM E3021 / E3021M - 15
ASTM C121 / C121M - 15
ASTM E2536 - 15a
ASTM E2707 - 15
ASTM E2307 - 15b
ASTM E648 - 15e1
ASTM D5609 - 94(2015)e1
ASTM D4015 - 15
ASTM D4105 / D4105M - 15e1
ASTM D7986 - 15
ASTM D6031 / D6031M - 96(2015)
ASTM D6305 - 08(2015)e1
ASTM D7612 - 10(2015)
ASTM D6815 - 09(2015)
ASTM E1557 - 09(2015)
ASTM E917 - 15
ASTM E1369 - 15
ASTM E1121 - 15
ASTM E1185 - 15
ASTM E2843 - 15
ASTM E2634 - 11(2015)

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty
> 
>  As you asked above to update the folder:



kavita_00,


I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Fourth (last) part of Section 4 in .b1 format
Volume 4.10 Wood
Volume 4.11 Building Constructions (I); E72-E2110
Volume 4.12 Building Constructions (II) E2112-latest; Sustainability; Asset Management; Technology and Underground Utilities
Volume 4.13 Geosynthetics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty,

As Asked by you :

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

 As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

 As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

 As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## kavita_00

> kavita_00,
> I do not see a link, did anyone get a link or download it?



Dear Marty

As you asked above to update the folder:

----------


## magdy_eng

Really it is a great Effort Marty, Thank you
Thank you Kavita for your contribution but unfortunately most of links are invisible.

----------


## Marty Thompson

acier58, Catweazle, or reza18395 
I only got post 81 links, 
kavita_00 is rightly concerned with his companies name on the files. Can you send post the files on 4share with password and send the links to my by private message so I can clean them.

Do not share his files, wait until I can clean them so we can protect our access.

----------


## Marty Thompson

kavita_00, thank you for your effort but the post 81 links don't exactly match the updates online, the new ones needed are  
F1789-15a, not F1789-15
F880M-02(2015), not F880 
F879M-02a(2015), not F879 
F837M-02a(2015), not F837

----------


## Marty Thompson

kavita_00, thank you for your effort but the post 81 links don't exactly match the updates online, the new ones needed are  
F1789-15a, not F1789-15
F880M-02(2015), not F880 
F879M-02a(2015), not F879 
F837M-02a(2015), not F837



here are the post 81 files cleaned upSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Thanks kavita for the files and reza for sending them to me, here are some of the new section 1
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
zip, password egpet.net

we are still missing...
A74 - 15
A123 / A123M - 15
F1667 - 15
F880M - 02(2015)
F1789 - 15a
F879M - 02a(2015)
F837M - 02a(2015)

There are more members here that have access to a ASTM subscription. Help us out in getting the latest. Send them to me in private link so I can clean them and repost.

----------


## c4275313

Dear Marty,
as i promised i'm ready to re upload links.
I have to use 4shared still or i have to change storage (like mediafire)?

----------


## Marty Thompson

With help from kavita, here are...
A74 - 15
A123 / A123M - 15
F1667 - 15
F880M - 02(2015)
F879M - 02a(2015)
F837M - 02a(2015)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, pass: egpet.net

still missing F1789 - 15a

the A74 in that file was not clean, here it is clean, above file corrected

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> as i promised i'm ready to re upload links.
> I have to use 4shared still or i have to change storage (like mediafire)?



Use whatever service you like, thanks

----------


## c4275313

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
The last one.. but you have to clean it and re upload please.
What software i need to clean .pdf?

----------


## Marty Thompson

That one shows up as -15 not 15a, was it labelled 15a on the link before you downloaded it, if so, then ASTM has it wrong. I already have 15.
ASTM lists a 14a, 15, and 15a with 15a being the active standard.

As long as the ASTM file is not locked, use Adobe Acrobat Pro, "tools", "edit object", select area, delete, re-save, to clean it.

----------


## acier58

> What software i need to clean .pdf?



You can use Adobe Acrobat XI Pro or PDF Editor (Foxit).

----------


## c4275313

If so ASTM website is wrong. Just the redline file is correct for now.
I will check tomorrow morning if i can download the last standard for section 1, then i will start to upload 1st section on a new storage.
File extension will be still .b1 but i will put inside already all new standards.

----------


## c4275313

I can't download the last standard, i don't know why but when i download F1789-15a redirect me to F1789-15.
Anyone can share it?
So i can start to upload 1st section.
Thank you

----------


## c4275313

I can't download the last standard, i don't know why but when i download F1789-15a redirect me to F1789-15.
Anyone can share it?
So i can start to upload 1st section.
Thank you

----------


## acier58

> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> The last one.. but you have to clean it and re upload please.
> What software i need to clean .pdf?







> That one shows up as -15 not 15a, was it labelled 15a on the link before you downloaded it, if so, then ASTM has it wrong. I already have 15.
> ASTM lists a 14a, 15, and 15a with 15a being the active standard.
> 
> As long as the ASTM file is not locked, use Adobe Acrobat Pro, "tools", "edit object", select area, delete, re-save, to clean it.



c4275313,

As noted by Marthy, the file F1789 is 15 not 15a

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Please share ASTM B564-15 updated......

thanks for your sharing astm volumes



BalaGSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## c4275313

Hi,
as i promised the 1st section is ready.
New standards are included.
This is the new link:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Pass: egpet.net

If you have new standards of section 2 please upload them.

----------


## masoud123

Please share "ASTM 2015 Section 2 - Nonferrous Metal Products" and "Section 8 - Plastics".

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> 
> Please share ASTM B564-15 updated......
> 
> thanks for your sharing astm volumes
> 
> BalaG



all I have is 11e1, 15 must have come out after Oct 15 when my access shut down

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Please share "ASTM 2015 Section 2 - Nonferrous Metal Products" and "Section 8 - Plastics".



where have you been? volume 2.04 was shared earlier  in .b1 format   Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## c4275313

Marty you got my private message? I'm not sure

----------


## Marty Thompson

c4275313, it is extremely slow, I'll have to be selective on what I can download there. Thank You.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the missing B564-15 and F1789-15a

----------


## c4275313

Don't worry Marty, it's slow but work  :Smile: 
Thank you for new standards.

Mediafire work well for all here?

----------


## masoud123

Please share "ASTM Section 8 - Plastics" 2015.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.01  in .b1  pass: egpet.net
05.01 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (I) C1234-D3710

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zergvs

Thanks Marty !

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.02 in .b1 pass: egpet.net


 05.02 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (II) D3711-D6122

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## c4275313

Thanks Marty!
What date is for section 5?
Update to October or inside there's new standards too?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thanks Marty!
> What date is for section 5?
> Update to October or inside there's new standards too?



It has a lot of new ones but I will go through it again shortly for updates

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.03 in .b1 pass: egpet.net
 05.03 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (III) D6138-D6971

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.04 in .b1 pass: egpet.net
 05.04 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (IV) D6973-latest

go to post #130

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.05 in .b1 pass: egpet.net
 05.05 Combustion Characteristics; Manufactured Carbon and Graphite Products; Catalysts

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 5 Volume 5.06 in .b1 pass: egpet.net
 05.06 Gaseous Fuels; Coal and Coke; Bioenergy and Industrial Chemicals from Biomass

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the new section 2 files from the list on 11-13-15
in .b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the new section 3 files from the list on 11-13-15
in .b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the new section 4 files to add to the recent uploads  11-14-15
in .b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are the new section 5 files to add to the latest uploads  11-21-15
in .b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## zergvs

Thanks Marty!thanks for your sharing astm volumes

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here are more new files for 1.01

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

another one for 1.01 (A540) and one for 1.02 (A148)

----------


## otschiavinato

Dear Marty,


It has an error when unpacking . Please reupload.

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> 
> 
> It has an error when unpacking . Please reupload.
> 
> Thanks



What file has an error?  Do you know what a .b1 file is?  Use the free  .b1archiver; it is available for Windows and Mac
b1 archiver - download here for windows

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

or here if you cannot link there...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ivanov5559

> What file has an error?  Do you know what a .b1 file is?  Use the free  .b1archiver; it is available for Windows and Mac
> b1 archiver - download here for windows



In windows not allowed to use ":" in file names
in one of the ATMS in the file name contains ":"

----------


## ivanov5559

> What file has an error?  Do you know what a .b1 file is?  Use the free  .b1archiver; it is available for Windows and Mac
> b1 archiver - download here for windows



In windows not allowed to use ":" in file names
in one of the ATMS in the file name contains ":"

----------


## Marty Thompson

Rename them before unpacking.
I do not have any : in my file names, MAC does not allow it either, the problem is windows changes / to :
I'll try to change all / to - on the future names.

----------


## ivanov5559

many thanks  Marty Thompson

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Marty

I must thank you for this great contribution.

I have just noticed that there is an error in 05.04 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (IV) D6973-latest.b1 archive blocking the whole extraction process.
Pdf file named D7828-12 seems to be corrupted.
I think the latest version of b1 solves the problem.

I must also notice that b1 archiver does not allow, like Winrar, file renaming. 
So if you try to extract the long name pdf files in windows enviroment you may face  severe problems because you cannot rename or even delete the files.
The only possible, but not always effective, solution then is the use of cmd commands

----------


## Marty Thompson

5.04 redone with latest files

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## acier58

> Rename them before unpacking.
> I do not have any : in my file names, MAC does not allow it either, the problem is windows changes / to :
> I'll try to change all / to - on the future names.







> Dear Marty
> 
> I must thank you for this great contribution.
> 
> I have just noticed that there is an error in 05.04 Petroleum Products, Liquid Fuels, and Lubricants (IV) D6973-latest.b1 archive blocking the whole extraction process.
> Pdf file named D7828-12 seems to be corrupted.
> I think the latest version of b1 solves the problem.
> 
> I must also notice that b1 archiver does not allow, like Winrar, file renaming. 
> ...







> 5.04 redone with latest files
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



You are right Marty. Windows changes file name and ":" are added.
gtpol57 you are right when you said that the last version of B1 can solve the problem.
I extracted the first file 05.04 posted by Marty with the last version of B1 "B1 Free Archiver 1.7.122.0".
The file D7828-12 has been automatically renamed (":" has been replaced by "_")
All is OK with this version.

----------


## s_omeone4us

thank you for sharing this,... thats a great contribution

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,



Pls share ASTM A961-15 .......

Thanking you,
BalaGSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

A961-15

----------


## ThaMaestro

Dear Marty, so far the work youve shared is excellent. Thank you very much for the effort and input provided.

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

expection ASTM VOL 6, 8, 9 & 11.....SHARE

Thanks for your great effort............

BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Expecting ASTM VOL 6, 8, 9 & 11.....Pls SHARE

Thanks for your great effort............

BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

dear Marty,

Pls share ASTM B574-2015

thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

B574-15 Specification for Low-Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum, Low-Carbon Nickel- Molybdenum-Chromium, Low-Carbon Nickel-Molybdenum-Chromium-Tantalum, Low-Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum-Copper, and Low-Carbon NCM-Tungsten Alloy Rod - volume 2.04

----------


## Marty Thompson

6.01 Paint - Tests for Chemical, Physical, and Optical Properties; Appearance
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

6.02 Paint - Products and Applications; Protective Coatings; Pipeline Coatings 


go to post #156

----------


## Marty Thompson

6.03 Paint - Pigments, Polymers, Resins, Naval Stores, Cellulosic Esters, and Ink Vehicles
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

6.04 Paint - Solvents; Aromatic Hydrocarbons
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

7.01 Textiles (I) D76-D4391
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

7.02 Textiles (II) D4393-latest


.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

8.01 Plastics (I) C1147-D3159
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

8.02 Plastics (II) D3222-D5083
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

8.03 Plastics (III) D5117 - latest; Reinforced Plastic Piping Systems and Chemical Equipment; Plastic Building Products
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

8.04 Plastic Piping Systems
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
Thank you so much for these valuable ASTM Standards,
Unfortunately in part 6.02 i could not open the pdf files and this message coming (The directory name is invalid) 
I think something is wrong with this part
Could you please check it again.
Regards 
Reza

----------


## Marty Thompson

Reza, I just downloaded it and it unpacked just fine for me, does it stop on a particular file? Is anyone else having this problem? There are no : or / in any of the files.

----------


## Mikepehli

pls can u reload ASTM 2015 - Volume 4.05 Chemical-Resistant Nonmetallic Materials; ...  the b 1 file does does not want to open and extract br mike pehli

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
The problem still existing for whole pdf files inside this part 6.02
I can download and extract but when i am going to open the pdf files i am facing with the wording as (The directory name is invalid)
I think there is something happened during uploading of files and it is for all files inside in this part.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## marian_g

I couldn't open some files with Adobe Reader; it says "there was an error opening this document; access denied".
Maybe this is an error coming from the original files. Anyway I solved the problem downloading and installing Foxit reader (**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]). Adobe remained the default viewer but what Adobe was not able to open can be seen in Foxit. It's just a suggestion for you, I don't know if will solve your problem.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Try this for 4.05, updated to 11-28-2015
.b1   pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Another try for 6.02 update to 11-28-2015
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

tks marty mike

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## marian_g

Indeed 6.02 has a mysterious behavior, regardless the version Marty posted. 

Not only "The directory name is invalid" appeared when I tried to open the files but later I was not able to delete the folder containing the files.
I suspect it is rather a Windows trouble, related to long names and probably something in that particular name is confusing Windows. 
BTW, just to share my fabulous Windows experience.... to delete the folder I identified first the "8.3" hexa name of that folder-"directory"  in Command Prompt and later using the "remove directory" command, coming from the prehistory of DOS, i.e. "rd .... /s" I was able to delete it....

Anyway I solved a proper extraction forcing b1 archiver to extract all the files to an existing folder with the short name. So after double-click on .b1, I choose "view in b1 free archiver", select the files to be extracted, extract with the option "existing folder" and select a predefined short name folder as destination- for me worked D:/01.

----------


## mobek

The problem is the path which exceeds what is allowed by the OP; look to this and count how many characters(letters): c:\xxx \6.02 Paint - Products and Applications; Protective Coatings; Pipeline Coatings \6.02 Paint - Products and Applications; Protective Coatings; Pipeline Coatings  
then add to that the file name.pdf.
The solution is simple, Marty can kindly save the pdf files in a folder named 6.02 and compress it to 6.02; this way the path becomes much shorter and would be readable by Windows applications.

Best wishes

----------


## Marty Thompson

The last one should be fine. the earlier one was a folder inside a folder which was corrected.

----------


## Marty Thompson

9.01 Rubber, Natural and Synthetic - General Test Methods; Carbon Black
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

9.02 Rubber Products, Industrial - Specifications and Related Test Methods; Gaskets; Tires
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lfrikns

hi dear friends

please share astm stp 470 and 470a and 470b

unlimited thanks

----------


## marian_g

Dear All,

I tried to review all the stuff you've posted. Your effort is amazing and valuable for every enginner. It is a door opened to other world.

Regrading the problem of the long names in Windows, I still have troubles with three files in 02.04 archives (all the archives you've posted). In fact B1 reports 02.04 as "archive is damaged or broken" which probably is not true. it's likely is Windows interfering there.

It is about B546-04 (2014), B574-10 and B575-14.

A new B574-15 has been separately uploaded, but it is possible to share separately B546-04 (2014) and B575-14 just to complete the folders?
Thank you again!

----------


## Marty Thompson

B546-04(2014) Standard Specification for Electric Fusion-Welded Ni-Cr-Co-Mo Alloy (UNS N06617), Ni-Fe-Cr-Si Alloys (UNS N08330 and UNS N08332), Ni-Cr-Fe-Al Alloy (UNS N06603), Ni-Cr-Fe Alloy (UNS N06025), and Ni-Cr-Fe-Si Alloy (UNS N06045) Pipe

B575-14 Specification for Low-Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum, Low-Carbon Nickel- Chromium-Molybdenum-Copper, Low-Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum-Tantalum, Low- Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum-Tungsten, and LCNM-Chromium Alloy Plate, and Strip

----------


## masoud123

Thanks to Marty Thompson for his great share.
Please also share ASTM 2015 Volume 00.01 Subject Index; Alphanumeric Index.

----------


## Marty Thompson

masoud123, I don't see the index anywhere on the site for download. The files change daily.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM 2015 - Volume 10.01 Electrical Insulation (I) D69-D2484
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM 2015 - Volume 10.02 Electrical Insulation (II) D2518-latest 


.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM 2015 - Volume 10.03 Electrical Insulating Liquids and Gases; Electrical Protective Equipment 
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM 2015 - Volume 10.04 Electronics; Declarable Substances in Materials; 3D Imaging Systems
.b1, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

duplicate

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Martin
Volume 10.4 is giving Forbidden
Can u re upload?
BR
mike

----------


## marian_g

> Dear Martin
> Volume 10.4 is giving Forbidden
> Can u re upload?
> BR
> mike



Just copy the link and paste it in a new Tab/ Window of your browser.

There are cases in which the link is not complete posted. For such cases, simulate a "Reply With Quote" where you can find the complete link, copy it and Cancel the replay. Paste the link in a new Tab/ Window.

----------


## Mikepehli

Marian tks it worked copy paste the link mike

----------


## S64S

hi dear friends

please share astm stp 470 and 470a and 470b

Thanks

----------


## virtech1

Dear Marty Thompson,

Great, great efforts from you. Request you to share other sections and index section also.

Great thanks in advance.

regards

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Marty
It would be appreciated if you post other sections as for water Vol 11
many tks
mike

----------


## magdy_eng

Dear Marty 
Really there is no word to express on our grateful
many thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.01 Water (I)
.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.02 Water (II)


.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.03 Occupational Health and Safety; Protective Clothing
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.04 Waste Management
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.05 Pesticides, Antimicrobials, and Alternative Control Agents; Environmental Assessment; Hazardous Substances and Oil Spill Response
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.06 Environmental Assessment, Risk Management and Corrective Action
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

11.07 Air Quality
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## S64S

Dear Marty Thompson


 please share astm stp 470 and 470a and 470b

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 470 - Manual on the Use of Thermocouples in Temperature Measurement 1970
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 470A - Manual on the Use of Thermocouples in Temperature Measurement 1974
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 470B - Manual on the Use of Thermocouples in Temperature Measurement 1981
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

New 1.01 files 12-01-15

A106A106M-15 Standard Specification for Seamless Carbon Steel Pipe for High-Temperature Service

A213A213M-15c Standard Specification for Seamless Ferritic and Austenitic Alloy-Steel Boiler, Superheater, and Heat-Exchanger Tubes

A453A453M-15 Standard Specification for High-Temperature Bolting, with Expansion Coefficients Comparable to Austenitic Stainless Steels

A960A960M-15 Standard Specification for Common Requirements for Wrought Steel Piping Fittings

A1014A1014M-15 Standard Specification for Precipitation-Hardening Bolting (UNS N07718) for High Temperature Service

A1085A1085M-15 Standard Specification for Cold-Formed Welded Carbon Steel Hollow Structural Sections (HSS)

----------


## Marty Thompson

New 1.02 files 12-01-15

A159-83(2015) Standard Specification for Automotive Gray Iron Castings

A197A197M-00(2015) Standard Specification for Cupola Malleable Iron

A278A278M-01(2015) Standard Specification for Gray Iron Castings for Pressure-Containing Parts for Temperatures Up to 650F (350C)

A319-71(2015) Standard Specification for Gray Iron Castings for Elevated Temperatures for Non-Pressure Containing Parts

A323-05(2015) Standard Specification for Ferroboron

A436-84(2015) Standard Specification for Austenitic Gray Iron Castings

A481-05(2015) Standard Specification for Chromium Metal

A483A483M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Silicomanganese

A495-06(2015) Standard Specification for Calcium-Silicon Alloys

----------


## Marty Thompson

More New 1.02 files 12-01-15



A550-06(2015) Standard Specification for Ferrocolumbium

A571A571M-01(2015) Standard Specification for Austenitic Ductile Iron Castings for Pressure-Containing Parts Suitable for Low-Temperature Service

A601A601M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Electrolytic Manganese Metal

A701A701M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Ferromanganese-Silicon

A799A799M-10(2015) Standard Practice for Steel Castings, Stainless, Instrument Calibration, for Estimating Ferrite Content

A802-95(2015) Standard Practice for Steel Castings, Surface Acceptance Standards, Visual Examination

A834-95(2015) Standard Specification for Common Requirements for Iron Castings for General Industrial Use

A835A835M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Sizes of Ferroalloys and Alloy Additives

A922-05(2015) Standard Specification for Silicon Metal

A957A957M-15a Standard Specification for Investment Castings, Steel and Alloy, Common Requirements, for General Industrial Use

A1025A1025M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Ferroalloys and Other Alloying Materials, General Requirements

A1062-10(2015) Standard Specification for Steel Castings SamplingSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

New 1.03 files  12-01-15

A109A109M-15 Standard Specification for Steel, Strip, Carbon (0.25 Maximum Percent), Cold-Rolled

A231A231M-15 Standard Specification for Chromium-Vanadium Alloy Steel Spring Wire

A401A401M-15 Standard Specification for Steel Wire, Chromium-Silicon Alloy

A568A568M-15 Standard Specification for Steel, Sheet, Carbon, Structural, and High-Strength, Low-Alloy, Hot-Rolled and Cold-Rolled, General Requirements for

A606A606M-15 Standard Specification for Steel, Sheet and Strip, High-Strength, Low-Alloy, Hot-Rolled and Cold-Rolled, with Improved Atmospheric Corrosion Resistance

A635A635M-15 Standard Specification for Steel, Sheet and Strip, Heavy-Thickness Coils, Hot-Rolled, Alloy, Carbon, Structural, High-Strength Low-Alloy, and High-Strength Low-Alloy with Improved Formability, General Requirements for

A684A684M-15 Standard Specification for Steel, Strip, High-Carbon, Cold-Rolled


A370-15 Standard Test Methods and Definitions for Mechanical Testing of Steel Products

----------


## Marty Thompson

New 1.04 files  12-01-15

A20A20M-15 Standard Specification for General Requirements for Steel Plates for Pressure Vessels

A767A767M-09(2015) Standard Specification for Zinc-Coated (Galvanized) Steel Bars for Concrete Reinforcement

----------


## Marty Thompson

New 1.05 files  12-01-15

A29A29M-15 Standard Specification for General Requirements for Steel Bars, Carbon and Alloy, Hot-Wrought

A434A434M-15 Standard Specification for Steel Bars, Alloy, Hot-Wrought or Cold-Finished, Quenched and Tempered

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,

Thank you so much for your amazing contributions here. If possible, may you kindly assist with ASTM STP 543.

It will be highly appreciated.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 543 - Hydrogen Embrittlement Testing 1974
.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Many many thanks Marty.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 12.01 Nuclear Energy (I)
.b1  pass: egpet.net

see post #361
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 12.02 Nuclear Energy (II), Solar, and Geothermal Energy; Radiation Processing
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
Kindly assist with ASTM STP 942 & ASTM STP 945 as well.
Thank you so much once again for your special efforts.

----------


## masoud123

Thanks to great work of you. What about "Volume 11.08 Pesticides, Antimicrobials, and Alternative Control Agents; Hazardous Substances and Oil Spill Response"?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Thanks to great work of you. What about "Volume 11.08 Pesticides, Antimicrobials, and Alternative Control Agents; Hazardous Substances and Oil Spill Response"?



There is no 11.08, the title name you have goes with 11.05, already posted

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 942 - Low Cycle Fatigue 1985


.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 945 - Fracture Mechanics; 18th Symposium 1985
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## catalineul

Dear Marty,

Please can you post these standards in pdf file ?

Thank you in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

Get the .b1 archiver, They are a pdf but protected, I will not post them without a password.  Someone else feel free to post them as a straight .pdf

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
I cannot thank you enough. This is super!

----------


## mamughal

Excellent Stuff...................... Thankyou Marty.

Regards

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,

Please share also ASTM STP 520, ASTM STP 590, ASTM STP 631, ASTM STP 466 and ASTM STP 407.

There are important references useful in structural integrity analysis and materials testing I have been looking urgently for these. I hope they will be useful to other members of this forum.

Thank you for this excellent thread.

Kind regards.

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 407 - Temper Embrittlement in Steel 1968
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 466 - Impact Testing of Metals 1970
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 520 - Fatigue at Elevated Temperatures 1973
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 590 - Mechanics of C rack Growth 1976
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 631 - Flaw Growth and Fracture 1977
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

13.01 Medical and Surgical Materials and Devices (I) E667 - F2477


.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

13.02 Medical and Surgical Materials and Devices (II) F2502-Latest; Emergency Medical Services; Search and Rescue; Anesthetic and Respiratory Equipment
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Thank you very much Marty for this tremendous effort!

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

Thanks a lot for your help. Really you are putting a lot of efforts to help the peoples. Keep it up.
I was on vacations during last couple of weeks.

regards

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
Please you kind help with these also will be very much appreciated:
ASTM STP 514, ASTM STP 536, ASTM STP 560, ASTM STP 381, ASTM STP 415, ASTM STP 463, ASTM STP 495, ASTM STP 370, ASTM STP 962, ASTM STP 559, and ASTM STP 1576.

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
Please you kind help with these also will be very much appreciated:
ASTM STP 514, ASTM STP 536, ASTM STP 560, ASTM STP 381, ASTM STP 415, ASTM STP 463, ASTM STP 495, ASTM STP 370, ASTM STP 962, ASTM STP 559, and ASTM STP 1576.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 514 - Fracture Toughness - Proceedings of the 1971 National Symposium on Fracture Mechanics Part II 1972
.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 536 - Progress in Flaw Growth and Fracture Toughnes Testing 1973
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 560 - Fracture Analysis 1974
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masoud123

Dear Marty. Please also share ASTM Section 15 - General Products, Chemical Specialties, and End Use Products.
Thank you very much.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 381 - Fracture Toughness and Its Applications 1965
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 495 - Metal Fatigue Damage - Mechanism, Detection, Avoidance, and Repair with Special Reference to Gas Turbine Components 1971
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 415 - Fatigue c rack Propagation 1967
.b1 pass: egpet.net

"http://www.4shared.com/file/I-jxAk2nba/STP_415_-_Fatigue_*****_Propag.html"



change *****  to      C r a c k        without the spacesSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 463 - Review of Developments in Plane Strain Fracture Toughness Testing 1970
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

14.01 Healthcare Informatics
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

14.02 General Test Methods; Forensic Psychophysiology; Forensic Sciences; Terminology; Conformity Assessment; Statistical Methods; Nanotechnology; Forensic Engineering; Manufacture of Pharmaceutical Products
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

14.03 Temperature Measurement
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

14.04 Laboratory Apparatus; Degradation of Materials; SI; Oxygen Fire Safety 
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 370 - Structure and Properties of Ultrahigh-Strength Steels 1965
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 962 - Hydrogen Embrittlement; Prevention and Control 1988
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 559 - Fracture Toughness and Slow-Stable C racking 1974
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1576 - Small Specimen Test Techniques; 6th Volume 2015
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 627 - Fast Fracture and C rack Arrest 1977
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 811 - Fatigue Mechanisms; Advances in Quantitative Measurement of Physical Damage 1983
.b1 Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Thank you so much Marty.


This has been a magnificent effort. I really needed all these STPs urgently; I am very grateful for your kind assistance! There are a few more modern ones, for which I will request your assistance again in the coming days. Thank you for the self-less dedication to this cause!See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

I need this latest G48-11(2015) & G28-02(2015) .....pls share marty....

BalaG

----------


## Marty Thompson

BalaG, if you have downloaded my volume 3, 3.02, you esentially have them, the 2015 just means that it it reapproved, no changes. Here they are anyway.

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.01 Refractories, Activated Carbon; Advanced Ceramics
.b1  pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.02 Glass; Ceramic Whitewares
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.03 Space Simulation; Aerospace and Aircraft; Composite Materials
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.04 Soaps and Other Detergents; Polishes; Leather; Resilient Floor Coverings 
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.05 Engine Coolants and Related Fluids; Halogenated Organic Solvents and Fire Extinguishing Agents; Industrial and Specialty Chemicals
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.06 Adhesives
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.07 Sports Equipment, Playing Surfaces and Facilities; Pedestrian-Walkway Safety and Footwear; Amusement Rides and Devices; Snow Skiing
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.08 Sensory Evaluation; Vacuum Cleaners; Security Systems and Equipment; Detention and Correctional Facilities; Homeland Security Applications
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.09 Paper and Paper Products; Business Imaging Products
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.10 Packaging; Flexible Barrier Packaging


.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.11 Consumer Products; Light Sport Aircraft; Unmanned Aircraft Systems; Aircraft Systems; Unmanned Maritime Vehicle Systems (UMVS); Language Services and Products; General Aviation Aircraft
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

15.12 Livestock, Meat, and Poultry Evaluation Systems; Food Service Equipment
.b1 pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

OK, I have posted over 12,700 files on this thread that had to be downloaded, renamed and cleaned. 
This is the first complete collection available since 2004.
Let me know how much you appreciate it by clicking the *Thanks* button on this post. 

This individual post should set the record for thanks on it.

----------


## mamughal

Thanks alot Marty

----------


## virtech1

thanks

----------


## acier58

> OK, I have posted over 12,700 files on this thread that had to be downloaded, renamed and cleaned. 
> This is the first complete collection available since 2004.
> Let me know how much you appreciate it by clicking the *Thanks* button on this post. 
> 
> This individual post should set the record for thanks on it.



Hi Marty,

Thanks alot for this GREAT effort.
YES it's not easy to download, rename and clean 12,700 files.
Also upload them on a host file server.
And finally, share them with everybody.
I'm grateful of this big job.

Best Regards

PS: What's about Volume 00.01 Subject Index; Alphanumeric List.

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is no Index that I can find to download. I have put together a list by letter groups if that will help. It is from the middle of July 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

E, f, & g

----------


## Catweazle

Hi Marty, this has been a champion effort. Thanks so much all the work you've put into this. We're in your debt. Best regards, Catweazle.

----------


## philby

Marty,
Thanks for uploading all of these. Your commitment is incredible. You have missed uploading Volume 14.05. Can you please upload D4629-12 from 5.02 as I cannot extract it on a PC due to it's filename.

----------


## mobek

> E, f, & g



Thank you Marty.

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Marty,
> Thanks for uploading all of these. Your commitment is incredible. You have missed uploading Volume 14.05. Can you please upload D4629-12 from 5.02 as I cannot extract it on a PC due to it's filename.



philby, there is no 14.05 on the ASTM download site.

D4629-12 Standard Test Method for Trace Nitrogen in Liquid Petroleum Hydrocarbons by Syringe-Inlet Oxidative Combustion and Chemiluminescence Detection - IP 379-88See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## philby

Thanks Marty.
On the ASTM website, it shows Volume 14.05 Statistical Methods; Hazard Potential of Chemicals; Thermal Measurements; Manufacture of Pharmaceutical Products.

Have these been cancelled?

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is not on the subscription that I have access to.; I see it on the public page but it directs to a 2016 list that is not published. The only page that lists potential standard numbers have numbers that are in the 14.02. It might be specialized or restricted?

----------


## philby

Cheers mate

----------


## chat2bala

Great work Marty....we got all astm standards....thanks marty......

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 1 updates 12/10/2015*
*1.01 new*
A249A249M-15a Standard Specification for Welded Austenitic Steel Boiler, Superheater, Heat-Exchanger, and Condenser Tubes
*1.02 new*
A439A439M-15 Standard Specification for Austenitic Ductile Iron Castings
A958A958M-15 Standard Specification for Steel Castings, Carbon and Alloy, with Tensile Requirements, Chemical Requirements Similar to Standard Wrought Grades
A1002-10(2015) Standard Specification for Castings, Nickel-Aluminum Ordered Alloy
*1.04 new*
A421A421M-15 Standard Specification for Stress-Relieved Steel Wire for Prestressed Concrete - AASHTO No. M 204
A709A709M-15 Standard Specification for Structural Steel for Bridges
A881A881M-15 Standard Specification for Steel Wire, Indented, Low-Relaxation for Prestressed Concrete Railroad Ties
A1034A1034M-10a(2015) Standard Test Methods for Testing Mechanical Splices for Steel Reinforcing Bars
*1.05 new*
A336A336M-15 Standard Specification for Alloy Steel Forgings for Pressure and High-Temperature Parts
*1.07 new*
F1799-97(2015) Standard Guide for Shipboard Generated Waste Management Audits
F3059-15 Standard Specification for Fiber-Reinforced Polymer (FRP) Gratings Used in Marine Construction and Shipbuilding
*1.08 new*
F1554-15 Standard Specification for Anchor Bolts, Steel, 36, 55, and 105-ksi Yield Strength

.b1  pass: egpet.net
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Marty
First many tks for files, it is a great contribution and transfer knowledge to others also.
I have faced that some of section files are very long names hence either cannot be opened or re named even to the file created form b1. 
I have this issue when i want to copy the i.e. A xxx file to my external drive. Any hint how to deal with it?
In some STP files i have faced the message that " the file will harm your computer". i will re download and go through and revert which ones have still message.
best regards
m

----------


## Marty Thompson

Someone mentioned that there may be an update to the b1 archiver for windows, check for an update.

----------


## Wailmor

Thanks Marty

----------


## Marty Thompson

duplicate

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 2 updates  12-10-2015*
*2.01 new*
B43-15 Standard Specification for Seamless Red Brass Pipe, Standard Sizes
B49-15a Standard Specification for Copper Rod for Electrical Purposes
B66-15 Standard Specification for Bronze Castings for Steam Locomotive Wearing Parts
B99B99M-15 Standard Specification for Copper-Silicon Alloy Wire for General Applications
B124B124M-15 Standard Specification for Copper and Copper Alloy Forging Rod, Bar, and Shapes
B170-99(2015) Standard Specification for Oxygen-Free Electrolytic CopperRefinery Shapes
B249B249M-15a Standard Specification for General Requirements for Wrought Copper and Copper-Alloy Rod, Bar, Shapes and Forgings
B371B371M-15 Standard Specification for Copper-Zinc-Silicon Alloy Rod
B592-15 Standard Specification for Copper-Zinc-Aluminum-Cobalt Alloy, Copper-Zinc-Tin-Iron Alloy Plate, Sheet, Strip, and Rolled Bar
B747-15 Standard Specification for Copper-Zirconium Alloy Sheet and Strip
B903-15 Standard Specification for Seamless Copper Heat Exchanger Tubes With Internal Enhancement
*2.02 new*
B247-15 Standard Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Die Forgings, Hand Forgings, and Rolled Ring Forgings
B247M-15 Standard Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Die Forgings, Hand Forgings, and Rolled Ring Forgings (Metric)
B316B316M-15 Standard Specification for Aluminum and Aluminum-Alloy Rivet and Cold-Heading Wire and Rods
B557-15 Standard Test Methods for Tension Testing Wrought and Cast Aluminum- and Magnesium-Alloy Products
B557M-15 Standard Test Methods for Tension Testing Wrought and Cast Aluminum- and Magnesium-Alloy Products (Metric)
B632B632M-15 Standard Specification for Aluminum-Alloy Rolled Tread Plate
B645-10(2015) Standard Practice for Linear-Elastic PlaneStrain Fracture Toughness Testing of Aluminum Alloys
B666B666M-15 Standard Practice for Identification Marking of Aluminum and Magnesium Products
B954-15 Standard Test Method for Analysis of Magnesium and Magnesium Alloys by Atomic Emission Spectrometry
*2.04 new*
B366B366M-15 Standard Specification for Factory-Made Wrought Nickel and Nickel Alloy Fittings
B462-15 Standard Specification for Forged or Rolled UNS N06030, UNS N06022, UNS N06035, UNS N06200, UNS N06059, UNS N10362, UNS N06686, UNS N08020, ...
B464B464M-15 Standard Specification for Welded UNS N08020 Alloy Pipe
B474B474M-15 Standard Specification for Electric Fusion Welded Nickel and Nickel Alloy Pipe
B575-15 Standard Specification for Low-Carbon Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum, Low-Carbon Nickel-...
B619B619M-15 Standard Specification for Welded Nickel and Nickel-Cobalt Alloy Pipe
B622-15 Standard Specification for Seamless Nickel and Nickel-Cobalt Alloy Pipe and Tube
B626-15 Standard Specification for Welded Nickel and Nickel-Cobalt Alloy Tube
B637-15 Standard Specification for Precipitation-Hardening and Cold Worked Nickel Alloy Bars, Forgings, and Forging Stock for Moderate or High Temperature Service
B775-15 Standard Specification for General Requirements for Nickel and Nickel Alloy Welded Pipe
B834-15 Standard Specification for Pressure Consolidated Powder Metallurgy Iron-Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum (UNS N08367), Nickel-Chromium-...
B860-15 Standard Specification for Zinc Master Alloys for Use in Hot Dip Galvanizing
B899-15 Standard Terminology Relating to Non-ferrous Metals and Alloys
B983-15 Standard Specification for Precipitation Hardened or Cold Worked, Seamless Nickel Alloy Pipe and Tube
*2.05 new*
B214-15 Standard Test Method for Sieve Analysis of Metal Powders
B215-15 Standard Practices for Sampling Metal Powders
B276-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Apparent Porosity in Cemented Carbides
B330-15 Standard Test Methods for Estimating Average Particle Size of Metal Powders and Related Compounds Using Air Permeability
B406-96(2015) Standard Test Method for Transverse Rupture Strength of Cemented Carbides
B607-15 Standard Specification for Autocatalytic Nickel Boron Coatings for Engineering Use
B733-15 Standard Specification for Autocatalytic (Electroless) Nickel-Phosphorus Coatings on Metal
B797-15 Standard Test Method for Surface Finger-Oxide Penetration Depth and Presence of Interparticle Oxide Networks in Powder Forged (PF) Steel Parts
B823-15 Standard Specification for Materials for Copper Base Powder Metallurgy (PM) Structural Parts
B883-15 Standard Specification for Metal Injection Molded (MIM) Materials
B895-15 Standard Test Methods for Evaluating the Corrosion Resistance of Stainless Steel Powder Metallurgy (PM) Parts-Specimens by Immersion in a Sodium Chloride Solution
B934-15 Standard Test Method for Effective Case Depth of Ferrous Powder Metallurgy (PM) Parts Using Microindentation Hardness Measurements
B1000-15 Standard Practices for Casting Preparation and Test Procedure of Porcelain Enamel-lined Pipe, Fittings, and Valves for Use in the Municipal Wastewater, Sewage, and Water Treatment Industry
E194-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Acid-Insoluble Content of Copper and Iron Powders

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.b1  pass: egpet.net

----------


## marian_g

> I have faced that some of section files are very long names hence either cannot be opened or re named even to the file created form b1. 
> I have this issue when i want to copy the i.e. A xxx file to my external drive. Any hint how to deal with it?



Well, I had the same trouble. Unfortunately, it is not a b1 archiver trouble, it is a windows one.
It's not only copying these files, it is likely that you have no access to them. They are "there", registered in folders structure but Windows refuses to give you access because the total number of characters associated to them (including path characters) exceeds windows limits.

If you want, you may try a rename command in batch mode. At least you would understand how many files are in trouble.
Of course you'll get lost a lot of useful information given in file name when a file with name _D500-95(2009) Standard Test Methods of Chemical Analysis of Sulfonated and Sulfated Oils.pdf_ will be plane renamed as _D500.pdf_. On my side, I still can survive with this and the solution to browse the names is to look into index (compass) which Marty gave us. More likely, what I want is to look into a specific ASTM as D500, so again I don't need the full name of file.
Such batch command may be:
forfiles /m *.pdf /s /c "cmd /c ren ??????????-*.pdf ??????????.pdf >nul 2>nul"
and means that for files with extension pdf ("/m *.pdf), in current folder as well in subfolders ("/s"), do the command ("/c") given between quote marks "___", which is
lunch command ("cmd /c")
ren ???????????-*.pdf ???????????.pdf 
(which means to retain in name only the first 11 characters which are before the "-"
and instruct the cmd do not report results and errors (">nul 2>nul")
This "foreign language" is something from MS-DOS legacy.

I repeat, the result is boring and probably will disappoint you. Do it only understanding this fact. 
I attach a .txt with the batch commands I used and you may rename it as .bat. And WARNING: a double click will lunch it modifying all pdf files in the folder where this file is placed. You may interrupt it anytime by pressing CTRL+C.  If you want, you may modify the commands editing the batch introducing a path  "/p" as in example:
forfiles /p C:\M\15.1 /m *.pdf /s /c "cmd /c ren ??????????-*.pdf ??????????.pdf >nul 2>nul"
which shall modify only the files placed in C:\M\15.1
As you can see I placed directly the original files in folders with shortest possible names. To do this, in b1 archiver I entered up to the files level, selected all pdfs and used "extract to" the folders I created previously (as C:\M\15.1).
You may see after all that you still have files that cannot be renamed or even deleted- this is not by .bat file commands, they are in this status right now, thanks to the advanced thinking of Mr. Gates.... This is another pain, if you decide to do something with them I would explain what is to do. In my case, the number of such files was less than 10.

I would like to say that:
- I do not recommend to do the above, it's just what I did;
- if you did it and you've got a disappointing result, do not blame me, just think before to do!
- keep in safe place the .b1 archives, maybe in future would be a better solution.

br

----------


## Sajid Ali Khan

Dear Marty,
First of all Thanks (English), Shukran (Arabic), Grazie (Italian), Spaciba (Russian), Shukria (Urdu), Thuadi Meherbani (Punjabi) in all the languages I know.  Still I feel I cannot convey my gratitude. 
I hope you will like another way of saying it:

Accept my thanks Marty
That is from my Hearty

Prior to this version of ASTM I had the 2004 version, that I not only used myself extensively but assisted and guided many of my colleagues in Design and Engineering. I believe from this collection the ASTMs on Coal/Environment/Water/Steel/Welding etc etc will be utilized almost immediately.

As part of my work, I use Standards and other reference data regularly, and to do that it must be organized, indexed and categorised. The same need to be followed for this collection, as was done with the ASTM 2004. As the first step I have developed an index of ASTM section 15, that is attached herewith as xlxs file. More metadata will be added to it before it will be put to professional use.
This index has been developed from the actual files names received from you, that would be reason or the gaps.



My request is:
Can I get a similar index as xlsx for the entire ASTM?
I have removed the MacOS directories and files as much as I can, while a few are still refusing to be deleted. My query is considering them as duplicates of their windows counterparts, by removing them, will there be any files lost?See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 3 new 12-11-2015*
*3.01 new*
E2218-15 Standard Test Method for Determining Forming Limit Curves
E2248-15 Standard Test Method for Impact Testing of Miniaturized Charpy V-Notch Specimens
E2298-15 Standard Test Method for Instrumented Impact Testing of Metallic Materials
*3.02 new*
G30-97(2015) Standard Practice for Making and Using U-Bend Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens
G33-99(2015) Standard Practice for Recording Data from Atmospheric Corrosion Tests of Metallic-Coated Steel Specimens
G35-98(2015) Standard Practice for Determining the Susceptibility of Stainless Steels and Related Nickel-Chromium-Iron Alloys to Stress-Corrosion *****ing in Polythionic Acids
G40-15 Standard Terminology Relating to Wear and Erosion
G50-10(2015) Standard Practice for Conducting Atmospheric Corrosion Tests on Metals
G58-85(2015) Standard Practice for Preparation of Stress-Corrosion Test Specimens for Weldments
G75-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Slurry Abrasivity (Miller Number) and Slurry Abrasion Response of Materials (SAR Number)
G92-86(2015) Standard Practice for Characterization of Atmospheric Test Sites
G100-89(2015) Standard Test Method for Conducting Cyclic Galvanostaircase Polarization
G101-04(2015) Standard Guide for Estimating the Atmospheric Corrosion Resistance of Low-Alloy Steels
G106-89(2015) Standard Practice for Verification of Algorithm and Equipment for Electrochemical Impedance Measurements
G107-95(2015) Standard Guide for Formats for Collection and Compilation of Corrosion Data for Metals for Computerized Database Input
G108-94(2015) Standard Test Method for Electrochemical Reactivation (EPR) for Detecting Sensitization of AISI Type 304 and 304L Stainless Steels
G112-92(2015) Standard Guide for Conducting Exfoliation Corrosion Tests in Aluminum Alloys
G116-99(2015) Standard Practice for Conducting Wire-on-Bolt Test for Atmospheric Galvanic CorrosionG123-00(2015) Standard Test Method for Evaluating Stress-Corrosion *****ing of Stainless Alloys with Different Nickel Content in Boiling Acidified Sodium Chloride Solution
G123-00(2015) Standard Test Method for Evaluating Stress-Corrosion *****ing of Stainless Alloys with Different Nickel Content in Boiling Acidified Sodium Chloride Solution
G139-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Determining Stress-Corrosion *****ing Resistance of Heat-Treatable Aluminum Alloy Products Using Breaking Load Method

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.b1  pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 4 new  12/11/2015*
*4.01 new*
C1278C1278M-07a(2015) Standard Specification for Fiber-Reinforced Gypsum Panel
*4.02 new*
C1580-15 Standard Test Method for Water-Soluble Sulfate in Soil
C512C512M-15 Standard Test Method for Creep of Concrete in Compression
C387C387M-15 Standard Specification for Packaged, Dry, Combined Materials for Concrete and High Strength Mortar
*4.04 new*
E2398E2398M-15a Standard Test Method for Water Capture and Media Retention of Geocomposite Drain Layers for Vegetative (Green) Roof Systems
D6694D6694M-15 Standard Specification for Liquid-Applied Silicone Coating Used in Spray Polyurethane Foam Roofing Systems
D6136D6136M-15 Standard Test Method for Kerosine Number of Unsaturated (Dry) Felt by Vacuum Method
D5405D5405M-98(2015) Standard Test Method for Conducting Time-to-Failure (Creep-Rupture) Tests of Joints Fabricated from Nonbituminous Organic Roof Membrane Material
D4637D4637M-15 Standard Specification for EPDM Sheet Used In Single-Ply Roof Membrane
D4074D4074M-11(2015) Standard Test Method for Bitumen and Aggregate Content of Bitumen-Aggregate Mixtures From Roofing Samples
D3423D3423M-15 Standard Practice for Application of Emulsified Coal-Tar Pitch (Mineral Colloid Type)
*4.05 new*
C1818-15 Standard Specification for Synthetic Fiber Reinforced Concrete Culvert, Storm Drain, and Sewer Pipe
*4.06 new*
C518-15 Standard Test Method for Steady-State Thermal Transmission Properties by Means of the Heat Flow Meter Apparatus
C1321-15 Standard Practice for Installation and Use of Interior Radiation Control Coating Systems (IRCCS) in Building Construction
C1710-15 Standard Guide for Installation of Flexible Closed Cell Preformed Insulation in Tube and Sheet Form
C1729-15a Standard Specification for Aluminum Jacketing for Insulation
C1729M-15 Standard Specification for Aluminum Jacketing for Insulation
C1767-15 Standard Specification for Stainless Steel Jacketing for Insulation
C1767M-15 Standard Specification for Stainless Steel Jacketing for Insulation
C1785-15 Standard Test Method for Concentration of Pinhole Detections in Moisture Barriers on Metal Jacketing
E336-15 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Airborne Sound Attenuation between Rooms in Buildings.pdf
*4.07 new*
C120C120M-15 Standard Test Methods of Flexure Testing of Slate (Breaking Load, Modulus of Rupture, Modulus of Elasticity)
C217C217M-15a Standard Test Method for Weather Resistance of Slate
C509-06(2015) Standard Specification for Elastomeric Cellular Preformed Gasket and Sealing Material
E176-15ae1 Standard Terminology of Fire Standards
E1537-15 Standard Test Method for Fire Testing of Upholstered Furniture
E2061-15 Standard Guide for Fire Hazard Assessment of Rail Transportation Vehicles
E2067-15 Standard Practice for Full-Scale Oxygen Consumption Calorimetry Fire Tests
E2816-15a Standard Test Methods for Fire Resistive Metallic HVAC Duct Systems
*4.08 new*
D1241-15 Standard Specification for Materials for Soil-Aggregate Subbase, Base, and Surface Courses
D5143-06(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Analysis of Nitroaromatic and Nitramine Explosive in Soil by High Performance Liquid Chromatography
D5473D5473M-15 Standard Test Method for (Analytical Procedure for) Analyzing the Effects of Partial Penetration of Control Well and Determining the Horizontal and Vertical Hydraulic Conductivity in a Nonleaky Confined Aquifer
D5519-15 Standard Test Methods for Particle Size Analysis of Natural and Man-Made Riprap Materials
D5716D5716M-15 Standard Test Method for Measuring the Rate of Well Discharge by Circular Orifice Weir
D5785D5785M-15 Standard Test Method for (Analytical Procedure) for Determining Transmissivity of Confined Nonleaky Aquifers by Underdamped Well Response to Instantaneous Change in Head (Slug Test)
*4.09 new*
D6000D6000M-15e1 Standard Guide for Presentation of Water-Level Information from Groundwater Sites
D6459-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Rolled Erosion Control Product (RECP) Performance in Protecting Hillslopes from Rainfall-Induced Erosion
D6884-03(2015)e1 Standard Practice for Installation of Articulating Concrete Block (ACB) Revetment Systems
D7380-15 Standard Test Method for Soil Compaction Determination at Shallow Depths Using 5-lb (2.3 kg) Dynamic Cone Penetrometer
*4.10 new*
D2555-15 Standard Practice for Establishing Clear Wood Strength Values
D4442-15 Standard Test Methods for Direct Moisture Content Measurement of Wood and Wood-Based Materials
*4.12 new*
E3035-15 Standard Classification for Facility Asset Component Tracking System (FACTS)
F2462-05(2015) Standard Practice for Operation and Maintenance of Sewers with Optical Fiber Systems


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

.b1  pass:  egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

Sajid Ali Khan, the MAC os files can be deleted without any problem to the original files, they are used by Mac users only. Your xls file is interesting, but that is one of the reasons that I use Mac, I can have long names and just search them, not some extra directory.  I downloaded these for my use first and just shared them for everyone else. I plan on slightly shortening some and reposting with new files added but do not plan on cutting the names short to PC needs, sorry, someone else can do that for others if they like.  I know everyone can't do it but I strongly suggest if you have the option to purchase a MAC. Not to start an argument here but they are far superior. The problems are caused by the limitations of the ancient PC-DOS system.

----------


## Marty Thompson

This is only a test,,  active files 12/12/2015


Volume 1.01 numbers and date only
 in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.02 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.03 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
May you please kindly share these: ASTM STP 1526, ASTM STP 1546, ASTM STP 1539, ASTM STP 1461, ASTM STP 948, ASTM STP 969, ASTM STP 993, ASTM STP 1020, ASTM STP 1042 and ASTM STP 995V1&V2.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.04 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.05 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

Good morning. It is difficult to explain the feelings in words , as the amount of efforts you put in to clean and post such a large number of files. Really you are great.

God bless you.

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 948 - Fractography of Modern Engineering Materials - Composites and Metals 1987
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 969 - Fracture Mechanics - 19th Symposium 1988


zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 993 - Mechanical Relaxation of Residual Stresses 1988
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 995V1 - Nonlinear Fracture Mechanics - Volume I - Time-Dependent Fracture 1988
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 995V2 - Nonlinear Fracture Mechanics - Volume II - Elastic-Plastic Fracture 1988
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1020 - Fracture Mechanics - Perspectives and Directions 20th Symposium 1989
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1042 - Residual and Unspecified Elements in Steel 1989
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1461 - Fatigue & Fracture Mechanics 34th Volume 2005
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1526 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics 37th Volume 2011
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1539 - Creep-Fatigue Interactions - Test Methods and Models 2011
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1546 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics 38th Volume 2012
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

> OK, I have posted over 12,700 files on this thread that had to be downloaded, renamed and cleaned. 
> This is the first complete collection available since 2004.
> Let me know how much you appreciate it by clicking the *Thanks* button on this post. 
> 
> This individual post should set the record for thanks on it.



This has been a Herculean effort worthy of a monumental statue!
Thank you very much Marty.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.06 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.07 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015


in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 1.08 numbers and date only, active files 12/12/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## masoud123

For Windows 7 OS, one can use XYPlorer software to work with long named files.
Good Luck.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2.01 numbers and date only, active files 12/15/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2.02 numbers and date only, active files 12/15/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2.03 numbers and date only, active files 12/15/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2.04 numbers and date only, active files 12/15/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Volume 2.05 numbers and date only, active files 12/15/2015
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Hello Marty,
Please kindly share the following ASTM STPs as well: 1360, 1389, 1401, 1406, 1417, 1418, 1042, 1046V1&V2, 1049, 1072, and 1074.

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1046V1 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; 14th International Symposium (Volume I) 1990
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

1042 already shared earlier

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1046V2 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; 14th International Symposium (Volume II) 1990
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1049 - Environmentally Assisted C racking; Science and Engineering 1990
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1072 - Charpy Impact Test; Factors and Variables 1990


in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1074 - Fracture Mechanics; Twenty-First Symposium 1990
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1360 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 30th Volume 2000
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1389 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 31st Volume 2000
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1401 - Environmentally Assisted C racking - Predictive Methods for Risk Assessment and Evaluation of Materials, Equipment, and Structures 2000
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1406 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 32nd Volume 2002
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1417 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 33rd Volume 2003
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1418 - Small Specimen Test Techniques; Fourth Volume 2002
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## s_omeone4us

Hello Marty,
Please kindly share the following ASTM STP 904 and 1067.. thank you in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 904 - Measured Air Leakage of Buildings 1986
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1067 - Air Change Rate and Airtightness in Buildings 1990
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Hi Marty,
Please share also these very important manuals: 
DS67C - Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards (2007)
MNL52 - An Introduction to the Development and Use of the Master Curve Method
MNL41-3RD - Fracture and Fatigue Control in Structures: Applications of Fracture Mechanics, Third Edition
MNL27 - Manual on Elastic-Plastic Fracture: Laboratory Test Procedures
DS60 - Compilation of Stress-Relaxation Data for Engineering Alloys
DS58 - Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep-Rupture Properties of 3 to 9 Percent Chromium-Molybdenum Steels

----------


## Marty Thompson

MNL27 - Manual on Elastic-Plastic Fracture; Laboratory Test Procedures - Joyce 1996


in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

MNL41-3rd - Fracture and Fatigue Control in Structures; Applications of Fracture Mechanics - Barsom . Rolfe 1999
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

MNL52 - An Introduction to the Development and Use of the Master Curve Method 2005
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS58 1975 Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep Rupture Properties of 3 to 9 Percent Chromium Molybdenum Steels
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS60 1982 Compilation of Stress Relaxation Data for Engineering Alloys
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS67A 2002 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 2nd Ed. - Bringas
DS67B 2004 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 3rd Ed. - Bringas
DS67C 2007 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 4th Ed. - Bringas
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Section 3 has only 2 updates since my posting
one in 3.01
E2546-15 Standard Practice for Instrumented Indentation Testing

and one in 3.02
G102-89(2015)e1 Standard Practice for Calculation of Corrosion Rates and Related Information from Electrochemical Measurements

----------


## kfctco

Dera Marty 
I don't have words to say thank you.
but still I would say thank you so much.
I would request ASTM STP 425 Stress Corrosion Testing Published: 1967 Author. Mr Craig H.
Thank you

----------


## kfctco

Dera Marty 
I don't have words to say thank you.
but still I would say thank you so much.
I would request ASTM STP 425 Stress Corrosion Testing Published: 1967 Author. Mr Craig H.
Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 425 - Stress Corrosion Testing 1967
in zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kfctco

Dear Marty
Thank you once again with feeling that words can not express your efforts and hard work.
your efforts are really highly appreciable.
Thank you once again

----------


## kfctco

Dear Marty
Thank you once again with feeling that words can not express your efforts and hard work.
your efforts are really highly appreciable.
Thank you once again

----------


## Catweazle

Hi Marty,



Any chance you could share these ones please?
DS45A Compilation and Index of Trade Names, Specifications, and Producers of Stainless Alloys and Superalloys
MNL46 Metallographic and Materialographic Specimen Preparation, Light Microscopy, Image Analysis and Hardness Testing
DS71 ISOCORRAG International Atmospheric Exposure Program: Summary of Results

Thanks again for the fantastic work you've put in here.

Cheers, CatweazleSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS45A 1975 Compilation and Index of Trade Names, Specifications, and Producers of Stainless Alloys and Superalloys
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS71 2010 ISOCORRAG International Atmospheric Exposure - Program Summary of Results
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

MNL46 - Metallographic and Materialographic Specimen Preparation, Light Microscopy, Image Analysis and Hardness Testing 2007
zip, pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Catweazle

You're a champion Marty, many thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 4 new 12/19/2015
4.02*
C494C494M-15a Standard Specification for Chemical Admixtures for Concrete
*4.03*
D7228-06a(2015) Standard Test Method for Prediction of Asphalt-Bound Pavement Layer Temperatures
D7944-15 Standard Practice for Recovery of Emulsified Asphalt Residue Using a Vacuum Oven
E660-90(2015) Standard Practice for Accelerated Polishing of Aggregates or Pavement Surfaces Using a Small-Wheel, Circular Track Polishing Machine
E1844-08(2015) Standard Specification for A Size 10  45 Smooth-Tread Friction Test Tire
E1890-11(2015) Standard Guide for Validating New Area Reference Skid Measurement Systems and Equipment
E1960-07(2015) Standard Practice for Calculating International Friction Index of a Pavement Surface
E2583-07(2015) Standard Test Method for Measuring Deflections with a Light Weight Deflectometer (LWD)
*4.04*
D3746D3746M-85(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Impact Resistance of Bituminous Roofing Systems
D6383D6383M-99(2015) Standard Practice for Time-to-Failure (Creep-Rupture) of Adhesive Joints Fabricated from EPDM Roof Membrane Material
*4.06*
C461-81(2015) Standard Test Methods for Mastics and Coatings Used With Thermal Insulation
C550-15 Standard Test Method for Measuring Trueness and Squareness of Rigid Block and Board Thermal Insulation
E2963-15 Standard Test Method for Laboratory Measurement of Acoustical Effectiveness of Ship Noise Treatments Laboratory Measurement of Acoustical Effectiveness for Marine Bulkhead and Deck Treatments
*4.07*
C716-06(2015) Standard Specification for Installing Lock-Strip Gaskets and Infill Glazing Materials
C864-05(2015) Standard Specification for Dense Elastomeric Compression Seal Gaskets, Setting Blocks, and Spacers
C1083-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Water Absorption of Cellular Elastomeric Gaskets and Sealing Materials
E1678-15 Standard Test Method for Measuring Smoke Toxicity for Use in Fire Hazard Analysis
*4.08*
D2850-15 Standard Test Method for Unconsolidated-Undrained Triaxial Compression Test on Cohesive Soils
D2976-15 Standard Test Method for pH of Peat Materials
D3282-15 Standard Practice for Classification of Soils and Soil-Aggregate Mixtures for Highway Construction Purposes
D4542-15 Standard Test Methods for Pore Water Extraction and Determination of the Soluble Salt Content of Soils by Refractometer
D5855D5855M-15 Standard Test Method for (Analytical Procedure) for Determining Transmissivity and Storage Coefficient of Confined Nonleaky or Leaky Aquifer by Constant Drawdown Method in Flowing Well
*4.09*
D6023-15 Standard Test Method for Density (Unit Weight), Yield, Cement Content, and Air Content (Gravimetric) of Controlled Low-Strength Material (CLSM)
D6635-15 Standard Test Method for Performing the Flat Plate Dilatometer
*4.10*
D198-15 Standard Test Methods of Static Tests of Lumber in Structural Sizes
D3957-09(2015) Standard Practices for Establishing Stress Grades for Structural Members Used in Log Buildings
D4445-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Fungicides for Controlling Sapstain and Mold on Unseasoned Lumber (Laboratory Method)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
Your kind assistance is requested to get these:
DS70 - Handbook of Steel Data: American and European
DS59 - Evaluations of the Elevated Temperature Tensilde and Creep-Rupture Properties of 12 to 27 Percent Chromium Steels
DS50 - Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep-Rupture Properties of 1/2Cr-1/2Mo, ICR-1/2Mo, and I1/4Cr-1/2MO-Si Steels
MPC15V4N2 - Materials Performance and Characterization Special Issue on Advances in Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics
MPC14V3N2 - Materials Performance and Characterization Special Issue on High Temperature Fatigue
MPC14V3N3 - Materials Performance Characterization Special Issue on Fracture Toughness
ASTM STPs 1207, 1208, 1210, 1211
Thank you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS70, MPC15V4N2, MPC14V3N2, & MPC14V3N3 are not available for download

DS50 1973 Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep Rupture Properties of .5Cr .5Mo, ICR .5Mo, and I.5Cr .5MO Si Steels
in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS59 1980 Evaluations of the Elevated Temperature Tensilde and Creep Rupture Properties of 12 to 27 Percent Chromium Steels
in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1207 Fracture Mechanics; Twenty-Fourth Volume 1994
in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1208 Automation of Mechanical Testing 1993
in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1210 Slow Strain Rate Testing for the Evaluation of Environmentally Induced *****ing; Research and Engineering Applications 1993
in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1211 Advances in Fatigue Lifetime Predictive Techniques; Second Volume 1993


in zip, Pass: egpet.net

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 5 New 12/19/2015
5.01 new*
D86-15 Standard Test Method for Distillation of Petroleum Products and Liquid Fuels at Atmospheric Pressure
D1322-15e1 Standard Test Method for Smoke Point of Kerosine and Aviation Turbine Fuel
D1465-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Blocking and Picking Points of Petroleum Wax
D1550-94(2015) Standard ASTM Butadiene Measurement Tables
D2386-15e1 Standard Test Method for Freezing Point of Aviation Fuels
D2427-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of C2 through C5 Hydrocarbons in Gasolines by Gas Chromatography
D2596-15 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Extreme-Pressure Properties of Lubricating Grease (Four-Ball Method)
D2638-10(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Real Density of Calcined Petroleum Coke by Helium Pycnometer
D2887-15e1 Standard Test Method for Boiling Range Distribution of Petroleum Fractions by Gas Chromatography1
D2889-95(2015) Standard Test Method for Calculation of True Vapor Pressures of Petroleum Distillate Fuels
D3238-95(2015) Standard Test Method for Calculation of Carbon Distribution and Structural Group Analysis of Petroleum Oils by the n-d-M Method
D3240-15 Standard Test Method for Undissolved Water In Aviation Turbine Fuels
D3241-15e1 Standard Test Method for Thermal Oxidation Stability of Aviation Turbine Fuels
D3336-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Life of Lubricating Greases in Ball Bearings at Elevated Temperatures
D3343-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Estimation of Hydrogen Content of Aviation Fuels
D3344-90(2015) Standard Test Method for Total  Wax  Content  of  Corrugated  Paperboard
*5.02 new*
D4051-10(2015) Standard Practice for Preparation of Low-Pressure Gas Blends
D4307-99(2015) Standard Practice for Preparation of Liquid Blends for Use as Analytical Standards
D4310-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of Sludging and Corrosion Tendencies of Inhibited Mineral Oils
D4814-15a Standard Specification for Automotive Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel
D4927-15 Standard Test Methods for Elemental Analysis of Lubricant and Additive ComponentsBarium, Calcium, Phosphorus, Sulfur, and Zinc by Wavelength-Dispersive X-Ray Fluorescence Spectroscopy
D4929-15a Standard Test Methods for Determination of Organic Chloride Content in Crude Oil
D5187-10(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of Crystallite Size (Lc) of Calcined Petroleum Coke by X-Ray Diffraction
D5483-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Oxidation Induction Time of Lubricating Greases by Pressure Differential Scanning Calorimetry
D5502-00(2015) Standard Test Method for Apparent Density by Physical Measurements of Manufactured Anode and Cathode Carbon Used by the Aluminum Industry
D5708-15 Standard Test Methods for Determination of Nickel, Vanadium, and Iron in Crude Oils and Residual Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma (ICP) Atomic Emission Spectrometry
D5709-09(2015) Standard Test Method for Sieve Analysis of Petroleum Coke
D5986-96(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of Oxygenates, Benzene, Toluene, C8C12 Aromatics and Total Aromatics in Finished Gasoline by Gas Chromatography-Fourier Transform Infrared Spectroscopy
*5.03 new*
D6352-15 Standard Test Method for Boiling Range Distribution of Petroleum Distillates in Boiling Range from 174 C to 700 C by Gas Chromatography
D6558-00A(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of TGA CO2 Reactivity of Baked Carbon Anodes and Cathode Blocks
D6708-15 Standard Practice for Statistical Assessment and Improvement of Expected Agreement Between Two Test Methods that Purport to Measure the Same Property of a Material
D6745-11(2015) Standard Test Method for Linear Thermal Expansion of Electrode Carbons
D6756-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of the Red Dye Concentration and Estimation of the ASTM Color of Diesel Fuel and Heating Oil Using a Portable Visible Spectrophotometer
D6969-15 Standard Practice for Preparation of Calcined Petroleum Coke Samples for Analysis
*5.04 new*
D7039-15a Standard Test Method for Sulfur in Gasoline, Diesel Fuel, Jet Fuel, Kerosine, Biodiesel, Biodiesel Blends, and Gasoline-Ethanol Blends by Monochromatic Wavelength Dispersive X-ray Fluorescence Spectrometry
D7098-08(2015) Standard Test Method for Oxidation Stability of Lubricants by Thin-Film Oxygen Uptake (TFOUT) Catalyst B1
D7110-15 Standard Test Method for Determining the Viscosity-Temperature Relationship of Used and Soot-Containing Engine Oils at Low Temperatures
D7111-15a Standard Test Method for Determination of Trace Elements in Middle Distillate Fuels by Inductively Coupled Plasma Atomic Emission Spectrometry (ICP-AES)
D7213-15 Standard Test Method for Boiling Range Distribution of Petroleum Distillates in the Boiling Range from 100 C to 615 C by Gas Chromatography
D7500-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Boiling Range Distribution of Distillates and Lubricating Base Oilsin Boiling Range from 100 C to 735 C by Gas Chromatography
D7549-15a Standard Test Method for Evaluation of Heavy-Duty Engine Oils under High Output ConditionsCaterpillar C13 Test Procedure
D7566-15c Standard Specification for Aviation Turbine Fuel Containing Synthesized Hydrocarbons
D7621-15a Standard Test Method for Determination of Hydrogen Sulfide in Fuel Oils by Rapid Liquid Phase Extraction1, 2
D7667-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of Corrosiveness to Silver by Automotive Spark-Ignition Engine FuelThin Silver Strip Method
D7671-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Corrosiveness to Silver by Automotive SparkIgnition Engine FuelSilver Strip Method
D7719-15a Standard Specification for High Aromatic Content Unleaded Hydrocarbon Aviation Gasoline
D7826-15 Standard Guide for Evaluation of New Aviation Gasolines and New Aviation Gasoline Additives
D7945-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Dynamic Viscosity and Derived Kinematic Viscosity of Liquids by Constant Pressure Viscometer
*5.05 new*
C714-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Thermal Diffusivity of Carbon and Graphite by Thermal Pulse Method
C748-98(2015) Standard Test Method for Rockwell Hardness of Graphite Materials
C783-85(2015) Standard Practice for Core Sampling of Graphite Electrodes
C886-98(2015) Standard Test Method for Scleroscope Hardness Testing of Carbon and Graphite Materials
C1039-85(2015) Standard Test Methods for Apparent Porosity, Apparent Specific Gravity, and Bulk Density of Graphite Electrodes
*5.06 new*
D1946-90(2015)e1 Standard Practice for Analysis of Reformed Gas by Gas Chromatography
D1988-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Mercaptans in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tubes
D3663-03(2015) Standard Test Method for Surface Area of Catalysts and Catalyst Carriers
D3908-03(2015) Standard Test Method for Hydrogen Chemisorption on Supported Platinum Catalysts by Volumetric Vacuum Method
D4222-03(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of Nitrogen Adsorption and Desorption Isotherms of Catalysts and Catalyst Carriers by Static Volumetric Measurements
D4464-15 Standard Test Method for Particle Size Distribution of Catalytic Materials by Laser Light Scattering
D4468-85(2015) Standard Test Method for Total Sulfur in Gaseous Fuels by Hydrogenolysis and Rateometric Colorimetry
D4606-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Arsenic and Selenium in Coal by the Hydride Generation-Atomic Absorption Method
D4810-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Hydrogen Sulfide in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tubes
D4888-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Water Vapor in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tubes
D4984-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Carbon Dioxide in Natural Gas Using Length-of-Stain Detector Tubes
D5987-96(2015) Standard Test Method for Total Fluorine in Coal and Coke by Pyrohydrolytic Extraction and Ion Selective Electrode or Ion Chromatograph Methods
D7164-10(2015) Standard Practice for On-line-At-line Heating Value Determination of Gaseous Fuels by Gas Chromatography
D7430-15b Standard Practice for Mechanical Sampling of Coal
D7551-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Determination of Total Volatile Sulfur in Gaseous Hydrocarbons and Liquefied Petroleum Gases and Natural Gas by Ultraviolet Fluorescence
D7675-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Total Hydrocarbons in Hydrogen by FID-Based Total Hydrocarbon (THC) Analyzer
D8010-15 Standard Practice for Determination of Water Soluble Alkali Content in Coal

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip  Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 6 new 12/20/2015
6.01 new*
D332-87(2015) Standard Test Method for Relative Tinting Strength of White Pigments by Visual Observation
D6631-05(2015) Standard Guide for Committee D01 for Conducting an Interlaboratory Study for the Purpose of Determining the Precision of a Test Method
D6675-01(2015) Standard Practice for Salt-Accelerated Outdoor Cosmetic Corrosion Testing of Organic Coatings on Automotive Sheet Steel
*6.02 new*
D913-15 Standard Practice for Evaluating Degree of Traffic Marking Line Wear
D6801-07(2015) Standard Test Method for Measuring Maximum Spontaneous Heating Temperature of Art and Other Materials
G10-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Specific Bendability of Pipeline Coatings
G20-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Chemical Resistance of Pipeline Coatings
*6.03 new*
D269-97(2015) Standard Test Method for Insoluble Matter in Rosin and Rosin Derivatives
D465-15 Standard Test Methods for Acid Number of Pine Chemical Products Including Tall Oil and Other Related Products
D1981-11(2015) Standard Test Method for Measuring Color After Heating of Tall Oil Fatty Acids
D6493-11(2015) Standard Test Methods for Softening Point of Hydrocarbon Resins and Rosin Based Resins by Automated Ring-and-Ball Apparatus
D6579-11(2015) Standard Practice for Molecular Weight Averages and Molecular Weight Distribution of Hydrocarbon, Rosin and Terpene Resins by Size-Exclusion Chromatography
D6605-06(2015) Standard Practice for Determining the Color Stability of Hydrocarbon Resins After Heating
*No new 6.04*

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip  Pass: egpet.net

----------


## s_omeone4us

thank you marty for the sharing..

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 8 new 12/20/2015
8.01*
D785-08(2015) Standard Test Method for Rockwell Hardness of Plastics and Electrical Insulating Materials
D1243-15 Standard Test Method for Dilute Solution Viscosity of Vinyl Chloride Polymers
D1755-15 Standard Specification for Poly(Vinyl Chloride) Resins
D1998-15 Standard Specification for Polyethylene Upright Storage Tanks
D2126-15 Standard Test Method for Response of Rigid Cellular Plastics to Thermal and Humid Aging
D3159-15 Standard Specification for Modified ETFE Fluoropolymer Molding and Extrusion Materials
*No new 8.02
8.03*
D7082-15 Standard Specification for Polyethylene Stay In Place Form System for End Walls for Drainage Pipe
D7997-15 Standard Practice for Polyurethane Raw Materials; Gel Tests for Polyurethane Non-Foam Formulations
*8.04*
D2657-07(2015) Standard Practice for Heat Fusion Joining of Polyolefin Pipe and Fittings
D3034-15 Standard Specification for Type PSM Poly(Vinyl Chloride) (PVC) Sewer Pipe and Fittings
F1483-15 Standard Specification for Oriented Poly(Vinyl Chloride), PVCO, Pressure Pipe
F1803-15 Standard Specification for Poly (Vinyl Chloride)(PVC) Closed Profile Gravity Pipe and Fittings Based on Controlled Inside Diameter
F2136-08(2015) Standard Test Method for Notched, Constant Ligament-Stress (NCLS) Test to Determine Slow-C rack-Growth Resistance of HDPE Resins or HDPE Corrugated Pipe
F2618-15 Standard Specification for Chlorinated Poly (Vinyl Chloride) (CPVC) Pipe and Fittings for Chemical Waste Drainage Systems
F2634-15 Standard Test Method for Laboratory Testing of Polyethylene (PE) Butt Fusion Joints using Tensile-Impact Method

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

There were no new Section 7 files, it is up to date

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
In order to complete collection of ASTM STPs on metals testing and fracture, I have identified these (Part 1):
410, 459, 467, 480, 486, 488, 489, 490, 496, 498, 499, 511, 515, 518, 519, 522, 527, 547, 556, 557, 563, 566, 595, 600, 601, 610, 624, 632, 637, 645, 648, 651, 665, 668, 671, 675, 676, 677, 678, 679, 687, 700, 706, 711, 738, 743, 744, 755, 765, 770, 776, 794, 801.

Please share them at your own time/pace. I will list part 2 when these ones are finished.

Once again thank you for your kindness and your time dedicated to helping others. May Allah bless you for this!

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 9 new 12/21/2015
9.01 new*
D471-15a Standard Test Method for Rubber Property - Effect of Liquids
D1278-91a(2015) Standard Test Methods for Rubber from Natural Sources - Chemical Analysis
D1509-15 Standard Test Methods for Carbon Black - Heating Loss
D1566-15 Standard Terminology Relating to Rubber
D1900-06(2015) Standard Practice for Carbon Black - Sampling Bulk Shipments
D2227-96(2015) Standard Specification for Natural Rubber (NR) Technical Grades
D2449-88(2015) Standard Specification for Rubber Bales From Natural Sources - Limit on Coating
D3183-10(2015) Standard Practice for Rubber - Preparation of Pieces for Test Purposes from Products
D3265-15a Standard Test Method for Carbon Black - Tint Strength
D5900-15c Standard Specification for Physical and Chemical Properties of Industry Reference Materials (IRM)
D5964-15a Standard Practice for Rubber IRM 901, IRM 902, and IRM 903 Replacement Oils for ASTM No. 1, ASTM No. 2, ASTM No. 3 Oils, and IRM 905 formerly ASTM No. 5 Oil
D6047-15 Standard Test Methods for Rubber, Raw - Determination of 5-Ethylidenenorbornene (ENB) or Dicyclopentadiene (DCPD) in Ethylene-Propylene-Diene (EPDM) Terpolymers
D6738-15 Standard Test Method for Precipitated Silica - Volatile Content
D6854-15a Standard Test Method for Silica - Oil Absorption Number (OAN)
D8016-15 Standard Test Method for Silica, Precipitated, Hydrated - Sears Number
*9.02 new*
D5151-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Detection of Holes in Medical Gloves

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## reza18395

Dear Mr. Marty Thompson,
During last weeks we have received many many updated ASTM Standards from you via. this forum 
Now at the end of this year we wish you merry Christmas and happy new year in advance and looking forward to hearing more from you in coming year 2016
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Marty Thompson

Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to all.
May the love of God be revealed to all by the Truth of His Word.

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 10 new 12/22/2015*
*10.02 new*
D3288D3288M-15 Standard Test Methods for Magnet-Wire Enamels
*10.03 new*
D1524-15 Standard Test Method for Visual Examination of Used Electrical Insulating Liquids in the Field

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 11 new 12/22/2015
11.01 new*
D7512-09(2015) Standard Guide for Monitoring of Suspended-Sediment Concentration in Open Channel Flow Using Optical Instrumentation
*11.02 new*
D5673-15 Standard Test Method for Elements in Water by Inductively Coupled Plasma - Mass Spectrometry
D7979-15e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of Perfluorinated Compounds in Water, Sludge, Influent, Effluent and Wastewater by Liquid Chromatography Tandem Mass Spectrometry (LC-MS-MS)
*11.03 new*
F1291-15 Standard Test Method for Measuring the Thermal Insulation of Clothing Using a Heated Manikin
F2370-15 Standard Test Method for Measuring the Evaporative Resistance of Clothing Using a Sweating Manikin
*11.04 new*
D4447-15 Standard Guide for Disposal of Laboratory Chemicals and Samples
*11.05 new*
E2600-15 Standard Guide for Vapor Encroachment Screening on Property Involved in Real Estate Transactions
E2797-15 Standard Practice for Building Energy Performance Assessment for a Building Involved in a Real Estate Transaction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

Just in, the missing Volume 11.08

11.08 Pesticides, Antimicrobials, and Alternative Control Agents; Hazardous Substances and Oil Spill Response

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

The previous 12.01 was missing 98 files, here it is reloaded, up to date 12/22/2015



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net


12.02 has no updatesSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 13 new 12/23/2015
13.01 new*
F620-11(2015) Standard Specification for Titanium Alloy Forgings for Surgical Implants in the Alpha Plus Beta Condition
F1781-15 Standard Specification for Elastomeric Flexible Hinge Finger Total Joint Implants
*13.02 new*
F1773-09(2015) Standard Terminology Relating to Climbing, Mountaineering, Search and Rescue Equipment and Practices
F2116-01(2015) Standard Specification for Low Stretch and Static Kernmantle Life Safety Rope
F2266-03(2015) Standard Specification for Masses Used in Testing Rescue Systems and Components
F2491-05(2015) Standard Guide for Determining Load Ratios for Technical Rescue Systems and Equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> In order to complete collection of ASTM STPs on metals testing and fracture, I have identified these (Part 1):
> 410, 459, 467, 480, 486, 488, 489, 490, 496, 498, 499, 511, 515, 518, 519, 522, 527, 547, 556, 557, 563, 566, 595, 600, 601, 610, 624, 632, 637, 645, 648, 651, 665, 668, 671, 675, 676, 677, 678, 679, 687, 700, 706, 711, 738, 743, 744, 755, 765, 770, 776, 794, 801.
> 
> Please share them at your own time/pace. I will list part 2 when these ones are finished.
> 
> Once again thank you for your kindness and your time dedicated to helping others. May Allah bless you for this!



engmat, I have these downloaded, it will take a while to clean them.
Give me your second list so I can make sure that I have them downloaded in case my access is lost.

----------


## engmat

Hello Dear Marty,
The second list:
803V1&V2, 833, 839, 842, 844, 853, 855, 856, 857, 858, 868, 870, 889, 896, 903, 905, 907, 918, 919, 924, 978, 982, 1000, 1006, 1025, 1045, 1058, 1060, 1092, 1114, 1122, 1130, 1131, 1149, 1151, 1157, 1159, 1165, 1171, 1172, 1184, 1186, 1189, 1191, 1220, 1231, 1244, 1248, 1251, 1256, 1259, 1263, 1280, 1292, 1296, 1297, 1298, 1303, 1315, 1321, 1323, 1329, 1332, 1343, 1359, 1367, 1371, 1372, 1387, 1389.

I really look forward to them and once again: THANKS.

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 14 new 12/23/2015
no new 14.01
14.02 new*
E3034-15 Standard Guide for Workforce Education in Nanotechnology Pattern Generation
*no new 14.03
14.04 new*
G72G72M-15 Standard Test Method for Autogenous Ignition Temperature of Liquids and Solids in a High-Pressure Oxygen-Enriched Environment

----------


## Marty Thompson

Just in, the missing Volume 14.05 Statistical Methods; Hazard Potential of Chemicals; Thermal Measurements; Manufacture of Pharmaceutical Products

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

*Section 15 new 12/23/2015
15.01 new*
C860-15 Standard Test Method for Determining the Consistency of Refractory Castable Using the Ball-In-Hand Test
C903-15 Standard Practice for Preparing Refractory Specimens by Cold Gunning
C1424-15 Standard Test Method for Monotonic Compressive Strength of Advanced Ceramics at Ambient Temperature
C1499-15 Standard Test Method for Monotonic Equibiaxial Flexural Strength of Advanced Ceramics at Ambient Temperature
C1783-15 Standard Guide for Development of Specifications for Fiber Reinforced Carbon-Carbon Composite Structures for Nuclear Applications
C1793-15 Standard Guide for Development of Specifications for Fiber Reinforced Silicon Carbide-Silicon Carbide Composite Structures for Nuclear Applications
*15.02 new*
C1422C1422M-15 Standard Specification for Chemically Strengthened Flat Glass
*15.03 new*
D3530-97(2015) Standard Test Method for Volatiles Content of Composite Material Prepreg
D4102-82(2015) Standard Test Method for Thermal Oxidative Resistance of Carbon Fibers
D5687D5687M-95(2015) Standard Guide for Preparation of Flat Composite Panels with Processing Guidelines for Specimen Preparation
*15.04 new*
D1791-93(2015) Standard Test Method for Accelerated Aging of Liquid Water-Emulsion Floor Polishes
D2868-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Nitrogen Content (Kjeldahl) and Hide Substance Content of Leather, Wet Blue and Wet White
D3495-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Hexane Extraction of Leather
D4907-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Nitrocellulose in Finish on Leather
D5356-10(2015) Standard Test Method for pH of Chrome Tanning Solutions
D6659-10(2015) Standard Practice for Sampling and Preparation of Wet Blue for Physical and Chemical Tests
D6714-01(2015) Standard Test Method for Chromic Oxide in Ashed Wet Blue (Perchloric Acid Oxidation)
D7584-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Evaluating the Resistance of the Surface of Wet Blue to the Growth of Fungi in an Environmental Chamber
*15.07 new*
F1975-15 Standard Specification for Nonpowered Bicycle Trailers Designed for Human Passengers
F2268-03(2015) Standard Specification for Bicycle Serial Numbers
F2276-10(2015) Standard Specification for Fitness Equipment
F2651-10(2015) Standard Terminology Relating to Soil and Turfgrass Characteristics of Natural Playing Surfaces
F2802-09(2015) Standard Specification for Condition 1 Bicycle Frames
F2843-10a(2015) Standard Specification for Condition 0 Bicycle Frames
F2868-10(2015) Standard Specification for Condition 2 Bicycle Frames
*15.10 new*
D1968-15 Standard Terminology Relating to Paper and Paper Products
D4727D4727M-15 Standard Specification for Corrugated and Solid Fiberboard Sheet Stock (Container Grade) and Cut Shapes
*15.11 new*
F833-15 Standard Consumer Safety Performance Specification for Carriages and Strollers

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

no new in 15.05, 15.06, 15.08, 15.09, & 15.12

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,
Just a few more that were not included in the earlier lists: 1411, 1425, 1428, 1439, 1450, 1476, 1480, 1497, and 1508.

Would it be possible to start sharing those you have already downloaded?

Thank you.

----------


## nddung

Thank you very much Marty Thompson, kavita_00 and other members for the great share and contribution

----------


## Kain

Thank you Mr.Marty Thompson for all the sharing

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 410 - Plane Strain C rack Toughness Testing of High Strength Metallic Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip  Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 459 - Fatigue at High Temperature

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 467 - Achievement of High Fatigue Resistance in Metals and Alloys



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 480 - Applications of Modern Metallographic Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 486 - Damage Tolerance in Aircraft Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 488 - Elevated Temperature Testing Problem Areas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 489 - Hold-Time Effects in High-Temperature Low-Cycle Fatigue; A Literature Survey and Interpretive Report

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 490 - Effect of Notches on Low-Cycle Fatigue; A Literature Survey

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 496 - Fracture Toughness Testing at Cryogenic Temperatures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 498 - Introduction to Today's Ultrahigh-Strength Structural Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 499 - Temper Embrittlement of Alloy Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 511 - Probabilistic Aspects of Fatigue

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 515 - Testing for Prediction of Material Performance in Structures and Components

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 518 - Stress Corrosion C racking of Metals - A State of the Art

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 519 - Cyclic Stress-Strain Behavior - Analysis, Experimentation, and Failure Prediction



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 522 - Elevated Temperature Properties as Influenced by Nitrogen Additions to Types 304 and 316 Austenitic Stainless Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 527 - Fracture Toughness Evaluation by R-Curve Methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 556 - Fatigue and Fracture Toughness - Cryogenic Behavior

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 557 - Metallography - A Practical Tool for Correlating the Structure and Properties of Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 563 - Instrumented Impact Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 566 - Handbook Of Fatigue Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 595 - Fatigue C rack Growth Under Spectrum Loads

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## engmat

Thank you Marty!

----------


## khatab1

Thanks Marty for the great effort , can you provide this one :
MNL58
Petroleum Refining and Natural Gas Processing
Thanks again

----------


## Marty Thompson

MNL58   Petroleum Refining and Natural Gas Processing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 600 - Fractography - Microscopic C racking Processes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 601 - C racks and Fracture



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 610 - Stress Corrosion - New Approaches

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 632 - Developments in Fracture Mechanics Test Methods Standardization

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 637 - Cyclic Stress-Strain and Plastic Deformation Aspects of Fatigue C rack Growth

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 645 - Fractography in Failure Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 648 - Fatigue Testing of Weldments

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 651 - Toughness and Fracture Behavior of Titanium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 665 - Stress Corrosion C racking - The Slow Strain-Rate Technique

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 668 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 671 - Service Fatigue Loads Monitoring, Simulation, and Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 675 - Fatigue Mechanisms

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 676 - Stress Relaxation Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 677 - Fracture Mechanics; Proceedings of the Eleventh National Symposium on Fracture Mechanics; Part I



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 678 - Fracture Mechanics Applied to Brittle Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 679 - Properties of Austenitic Stainless Steels and Their Weld Metals (Influence of Slight Chemistry Variations)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 687 - Part-Through C rack Fatigue Life Prediction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 700 - Fracture Mechanics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 706 - Toughness of Ferritic Stainless Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 711 - C rack Arrest Methodology and Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 738 - Fatigue C rack Growth Measurement and Data Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 743 - Fracture Mechanics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 744 - Statistical Analysis of Fatigue Data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 755 - Application of 2.25Cr-1 Mo Steel for Thick-Wall Pressure Vessels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 801 - Corrosion Fatigue; Mechanics, Metallurgy, Electrochemistry, and Engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 765 - Mechanical Testing for Deformation Model Development



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 770 - Low-Cycle Fatigue and Life Prediction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 776 - Residual Stress Effects in Fatigue

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 794 - Through-Thickness Tension Testing of Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 803V1 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture; Second Symposium, Volume IInelastic C rack Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 803V2 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture; Second Symposium, Volume II Fracture Resistance Curves and Engineering Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 833 - Fracture Mechanics; Fifteenth Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 839 - Practical Applications of Quantitative Metallography

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 842 - Damage Tolerance of Metallic Structures; Analysis Methods and Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 844 - Methods for Assessing the Structural Reliability of Brittle Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 853 - Multiaxial Fatigue

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 855 - Chevron-Notched Specimens; Testing and Stress Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 856 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture Test Methods; The User's Experience



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 857 - Fatigue at Low Temperatures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 858 - Temperature Effects on Concrete

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 868 - Fracture Mechanics; Sixteenth Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 870 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; Twelfth International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 889 - Microindentation Techniques in Materials Science and Engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 896 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture Mechanics Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 903 - Steel Forgings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 905 - Fracture Mechanics; Seventeenth Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 907 - Composite Materials; Fatigue and Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 918 - Case Histories Involving Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 919 - Drop-Weight Test for Determination of Nil-Ductility Transition Temperature; User's Experience with ASTM Method E 208

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 924 - Basic Questions in Fatigue; Volume I



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 978 - Galvanic Corrosion

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 982 - Mechanics of Fatigue C rack Closure

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1000 - Corrosion Testing and Evaluation; Silver Anniversary Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## fsl3602

Dera Marty : 
Happy New Year , I  have to say thank you so much.
I would request the following ASTM STP series files if possible to share it for us

605,  608,  611, 612, 615,  619,  624,  629,  642,  646,  656,  660,  696,  709,  713,  714,  718,  727,  741,  742,
756,  761,  767,  771, 814,  837, 841,  848,  849,  866,  877,  880,  908,  922,  927,  944,  957,  987,  990,  992, 
1026,  1030,  1065,  1077,  1089,  1116,  1121,  1153,  1161, 1180,  1198,  1209,  1236,  1239,  1299,  1310,  
1337,  1339,  1356,  1362,  1370,  1391,  1419,  1426,  1438,  1574,
and once again: THANKS !

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1006 - Development of Fatigue Loading Spectra

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1025 - Factors That Affect the Precision of Mechanical Tests

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1045 - Dynamic Elastic Modulus Measurements in Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1058 - Fatigue and Fracture Testing of Weldments

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1060 - Surface-C rack Growth; Models, Experiments, and Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1092 - Applications of Automation Technology to Fatigue and Fracture Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1114 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture Test Methods; The User's Experience (Second Volume)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1122 - Advances in Fatigue Lifetime Predictive Techniques



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1130 - Rapid Load Fracture Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1131 - Fracture Mechanics; Twenty-Second Symposium (Volume II)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1149 - Small-C rack Test Methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1151 - Nondestructive Testing Standards; Present and Future

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1157 - Cyclic Deformation, Fracture, and Nondestructive Evaluation of Advanced Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1159 - Standardization of Fretting Fatigue Test Methods and Equipment

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1165 - Metallography; Past, Present, and Future (75th Anniversary Volume)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1171 - Constraint Effects in Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1172 - Chevron-Notch Fracture Test Experience; Metals and Non-Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1184 - Cyclic Deformation, Fracture, and Nondestructive Evaluation of Advanced Materials; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1186 - Thermomechanical Fatigue Behavior of Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1189 - Fracture Mechanics; Twenty-Third Symposium



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1191 - Advances in Multiaxial Fatigue

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1220 - Fracture Mechanics; 25th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1231 - Automation in Fatigue and Fracture; Testing and Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1244 - Constraint Effects in Fracture Theory and Applicatons; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1248 - Pendulum Impact Machines; Procedures and Specimens for Verification

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1251 - Special Applications and Advanced Techniques for C rack Size Determination

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1256 - Fracture Mechanics; 26th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1259 - Steel Forgings; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1263 - Thermomechanical Fatigue Behavior of Materials; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1280 - Multiaxial Fatigue and Deformation Testing Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1292 - Advances in Fatigue Lifetime Predictive Techniques; 3rd Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1296 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 27th Volume



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1297 - Elevated Temperature Effects on Fatigue and Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1298 - Effects of the Environment on the Initiation of C rack Growth

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1303 - Applications of Automation Technology to Fatigue and Fracture Testing and Analysis; Third Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1315 - Applications of Continuum Damage Mechanics to Fatigue and Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1321 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 28th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1323 - Nontraditional Methods of Sensing Stress, Strain, and Damage in Materials and Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1329 - Small Specimen Test Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1332 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 29th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1343 - Advances in Fatigue C rack Closure Measurement and Analysis; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1359 - Mixed-Mode C rack Behavior

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1367 - Fretting Fatigue; Current Technology and Practices

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1371 - Thermo-mechanical Fatigue Behavior of Materials; Third Volume



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1372 - Fatigue C rack Growth Thresholds, Endurance Limits, and Design

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1387 - Multiaxial Fatigue and Deformation; Testing and Prediction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1389 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 31st Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1411 - Applications of Automation Technology in Fatigue and Fracture Testing and Analysis; Fourth Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1425 - Fretting Fatigue; Advances in Basic Understanding and Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1428 - Thermomechanical Fatigue Behavior of Materials; 4th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1439 - Fatigue Testing and Analysis Under Variable Amplitude Loading Conditions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1450 - Probabilistic Aspects of Life Prediction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1476 - Pendulum Impact Machines; Procedures and Specimens

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1480 - Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics; 35th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1497 - Residual Stress Effects on Fatigue and Fracture Testing and Incorporation of Results Into Design

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1508 - Seventh International ASTM ESIS Symposium on Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics (36th ASTM National Symposium on Fatigue and Fracture Mechanics)



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## fsl3602

Dera Marty : 
Please reload again to instead of STP1122 (have double)
Best Regards

----------


## fsl3602

Dera Marty : 
Please reload STP 1114 again to instead of STP1122 (have double)
Best Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

link corrected for 1114

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

*ASTM New 12/28/2015
01.01 new*
A193A193M-15a Standard Specification for Alloy-Steel and Stainless Steel Bolting for High Temperature or High Pressure Service and Other Special Purpose Applications
A194A194M-15a Standard Specification for Carbon Steel, Alloy Steel, and Stainless Steel Nuts for Bolts for High Pressure or High Temperature Service, or Both
A269A269M-15a Standard Specification for Seamless and Welded Austenitic Stainless Steel Tubing for General Service
A333A333M-15 Standard Specification for Seamless and Welded Steel Pipe for Low-Temperature Service and Other Applications with Required Notch Toughness
A941-15 Standard Terminology Relating to Steel, Stainless Steel, Related Alloys, and Ferroalloys
A962A962M-15 Standard Specification for Common Requirements for Bolting Intended for Use at Any Temperature from Cryogenic to the Creep Range
A1085A1085M-15 Standard Specification for Cold-Formed Welded Carbon Steel Hollow Structural Sections (HSS)
*01.02 new*
A1001-01(2015) Standard Specification for High Strength Steel Castings in Heavy Sections
A1095-15 Standard Specification for High-Silicon Molybdenum Ferritic Iron Castings
*01.03 new*
A240A240M-15b Standard Specification for Chromium and Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Plate, Sheet, and Strip for Pressure Vessels and for General Applications
A947M-15 Standard Specification for Textured Stainless Steel Sheet [Metric]
F1267-15 Standard Specification for Metal, Expanded, Steel
*01.06 new*
F2781-15 Standard Practice for Testing Forced Entry, Ballistic and Low Impact Resistance of Security Fence Systems
*02.04 new*
B265-15 Standard Specification for Titanium and Titanium Alloy Strip, Sheet, and Plate
B777-15 Standard Specification for Tungsten Base, High-Density Metal
*02.05 new*
B636B636M-15 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Internal Stress of Plated Metallic Coatings with the Spiral Contractometer
B679-98(2015) Standard Specification for Electrodeposited Coatings of Palladium for Engineering Use
B848-15 Standard Specification for Powder Forged (PF) Ferrous Materials
B975-15 Standard Test Method for Measurement of Internal Stress of Metallic Coatings by Split Strip Evaluation (Deposit Stress Analyzer Method)
B995-15a Standard Test Method for Chloride Resistance Test for Chromium Electroplated Parts (Russian Mud Test)
B999-15 Standard Specification for Titanium and Titanium Alloys Plating, Electrodeposited Coatings of Titanium and Titanium Alloys on Conductive and Non-Conductive Substrate
E1338-09(2015) Standard Guide for Identification of Metals and Alloys in Computerized Material Property Databases
*03.01 new*
E1820-15a Standard Test Method for Measurement of Fracture Toughness
*03.02 new*
G110-92(2015) Standard Practice for Evaluating Intergranular Corrosion Resistance of Heat Treatable Aluminum Alloys by Immersion in Sodium Chloride + Hydrogen Peroxide Solution
*03.03 new*
E750-15 Standard Practice for Characterizing Acoustic Emission Instrumentation
E1419E1419M-15a Standard Practice for Examination of Seamless, Gas-Filled, Pressure Vessels Using Acoustic Emission
E2076E2076M-15 Standard Practice for Examination of Fiberglass Reinforced Plastic Fan Blades Using Acoustic Emission
E2339-15 Standard Practice for Digital Imaging and Communication in Nondestructive Evaluation (DICONDE)
E2374-15 Standard Guide for Acoustic Emission System Performance Verification
*03.05 new*
E247-01(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of Silica in Manganese Ores, Iron Ores, and Related Materials by Gravimetry
E278-01(2015)e1 Standard Test Method for Determination of Phosphorus in Iron Ores by Phosphomolybdate Coprecipitation and Nitric Acid Titrimetry
E314-10(2015)e1 Standard Test Methods for Determination of Manganese in Iron Ores by Pyrophosphate (Potentiometric) and Periodate (Spectrophotometric) Techniques
*04.04 new*
D2178D2178M-15a Standard Specification for Asphalt Glass Felt Used in Roofing and Waterproofing
D7349D7349M-15 Standard Test Method for Determining the Capability of Roofing and Waterproofing Materials to Seal around Fasteners
*04.06 new*
C578-15a Standard Specification for Rigid, Cellular Polystyrene Thermal Insulation
C1303C1303M-15 Standard Test Method for Predicting Long-Term Thermal Resistance of Closed-Cell Foam Insulation
*04.07 new*
C961-15 Standard Test Method for Lap Shear Strength of Sealants
C1135-15 Standard Test Method for Determining Tensile Adhesion Properties of Structural Sealants
C1294-15 Standard Test Method for Compatibility of Insulating Glass Edge Sealants with Liquid-Applied Glazing Materials
C1564-15 Standard Guide for Use of Silicone Sealants for Protective Glazing Systems
*04.08 new*
D559D559M-15 Standard Test Methods for Wetting and Drying Compacted Soil-Cement Mixtures
D560D560M-15 Standard Test Methods for Freezing and Thawing Compacted Soil-Cement Mixtures
*04.09 new*
D5982-15 Standard Test Method for Determining Cement Content of Fresh Soil-Cement (Heat of Neutralization Method)
*04.12 new*
E3036-15 Standard Guide for Notating Facade Conditions in the Field
*05.01 new*
D1319-15 Standard Test Method for Hydrocarbon Types in Liquid Petroleum Products by Fluorescent Indicator Adsorption
D2318-15 Standard Test Method for Quinoline-Insoluble (QI) Content of Tar and Pitch
D2415-15 Standard Test Method for Ash in Coal Tar and Pitch
*05.02 new*
D4312-15 Standard Test Method for Toluene-Insoluble (TI) Content of Tar and Pitch (Short Method)
D4815-15b Standard Test Method for Determination of MTBE, ETBE, TAME, DIPE, tertiary-Amyl Alcohol and C1 to C4 Alcohols in Gasoline by Gas Chromatography
D5580-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Benzene, Toluene, Ethylbenzene, p-m-Xylene, o-Xylene, C9 and Heavier Aromatics, and Total Aromatics in Finished Gasoline by Gas Chromatography
D5769-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Benzene, Toluene, and Total Aromatics in Finished Gasolines by Gas Chromatography-Mass Spectrometry
*05.03 new*
D6550-15 Standard Test Method for Determination of Olefin Content of Gasolines by Supercritical-Fluid Chromatography
D6839-15 Standard Test Method for Hydrocarbon Types, Oxygenated Compounds and Benzene in Spark Ignition Engine Fuels by Gas Chromatography
*05.04 new*
D7280-15 Standard Test Method for Quinoline-Insoluble (QI) Content of Tar and Pitch by Stainless Steel Crucible Filtration
D8009-15 Standard Practice for Manual Piston Cylinder Sampling for Volatile Crude Oils, Condensates, and Liquid Petroleum Products
*06.01 new*
E2970-15 Standard Practice for Specifying Color by the Natural Colour System (NCS)
*09.01 new*
D6739-11(2015) Standard Test Method for SilicapH Value
*09.02 new*
D3577-09(2015) Standard Specification for Rubber Surgical Gloves
D3578-05(2015) Standard Specification for Rubber Examination Gloves
D5250-06(2015) Standard Specification for Poly(vinyl chloride) Gloves for Medical Application
D6319-10(2015) Standard Specification for Nitrile Examination Gloves for Medical Application
D7246-06(2015) Standard Test Method for Detection of Holes in Polyethylene Food Service Gloves
*11.01 new*
D3856-11(2015) Standard Guide for Management Systems in Laboratories Engaged in Analysis of Water
D5172-91(2015) Standard Guide for Documenting the Standard Operating Procedures Used for the Analysis of Water
D5810-96(2015) Standard Guide for Spiking into Aqueous Samples 
*11.02 new*
D5411-10(2015) Standard Practice for Calculation of Average Energy Per Disintegration (E) for a Mixture of Radionuclides in Reactor Coolant
*15.02 new*
C501-84(2015) Standard Test Method for Relative Resistance to Wear of Unglazed Ceramic Tile by the Taber Abraser
C1243-93(2015) Standard Test Method for Relative Resistance to Deep Abrasive Wear of Unglazed Ceramic Tile by Rotating Disc
*15.04 new*
D3495-10(2015) Standard Test Method for Hexane Extraction of Leather
D6019-15 Test Method for Determination of Chromic Oxide in Basic Chromium Tanning Liquors (Ammonium Persulfate Oxidation)
D6659-10(2015) Standard Practice for Sampling and Preparation of Wet Blue for Physical and Chemical Tests
*15.08 new*
E253-15b Standard Terminology Relating to Sensory Evaluation of Materials and Products
*15.11 new*
F406-15 Standard Consumer Safety Specification for Non-Full-Size Baby Cribs-Play Yards
*15.12 new*
F2519-05(2015) Standard Test Method for Grease Particle Capture Efficiency of Commercial Kitchen Filters and Extractors

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## engmat

Dear Marty,

What you have done in this thread is truly a tour de force!

May you have an even more prolific and splendid New Year.
Cheers!

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 605 - Properties Related to Fracture Toughness

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 608 - Recent Developments in Mechanical Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 611 - Irradiation Effects on The Microstructure and Properties of Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 612 - Thermal Fatigue of Materials and Components

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 615 - Selection and Use of Wear Tests for Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 619 - Structure, Constitution, and General Characteristics of Wrought Ferritic Stainless Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 624 - Nondestructive Testing StandardsA Review



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 629 - Chloride Corrosion of Steel in Concrete

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 642 - Corrosion-Fatigue Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 646 - Atmospheric Factors Affecting the Corrosion of Engineering Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 656 - Intergranual Corrosion of Stainless Alloys

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 660 - Thermal Transmission Measurements of Insulation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 696 - Nondestructive Evaluation and Flaw Criticality for Composite Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 709 - Quality Assurance in Pavement Construction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 713 - Corrosion of Reinforcing Steel In Concrete

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 714 - Effect of Load Spectrum Variables on Fatigue C rack Initiation and Propagation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 718 - Thermal Insulation Performance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 727 - Electrochemical Corrosion Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 741 - Underground Corrosion



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 742 - Power Plant Instrumentation for Measurement of High-Purity Water Quality

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 756 - Stainless Steel Castings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 761 - Design of Fatigue and Fracture Resistant Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 767 - Atmospheric Corrosion of Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 771 - Rolling Contact Fatigue Testing of Bearing Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 814 - Evaluation and Accreditation of Inspection and Test Activities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 837 - Manual of Protective Linings for Flue Gas Desulfurization Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 841 - New Concepts for Coating Protection of Steel Structures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 848 - Liquid Particle Size Measurement Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 849 - Refractory Metals and Their Industrial Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 866 - Laboratory Corrosion Tests and Standards

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 877 - Automated Test Methods for Fracture and Fatigue C rack Growth



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 880 - Corrosion of Metals Under Thermal Insulation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 908 - Corrosion Monitoring in Industrial Plants Using Nondestructive Testing and Electrochemical Methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 922 - Thermal Insulation; Materials and Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 927 - Fatigue in Mechanically Fastened Composite and Metallic Joints

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 944 - Chemical Analysis of Metals

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 957 - Sampling and Calibration for Atmospheric Measurements

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 987 - Effect of Steel Manufacturing Processes on the Quality of Bearing Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 990 - Semiconductor Fabrication; Technology and Metrology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 992 - Masonry; Materials, Design, Construction, and Maintenance

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## fsl3602

Dera Marty : 
Please reload STP 713 to instead of STP 714 (have double)
Best Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

done

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1026 - Nondestructive Testing of Pavements and Backcalculation of Moduli



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1030 - Insulation Materials, Testing and Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1065 - Corrosion Rates of Steel in Concrete

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1077 - Acoustic Emission; Current Practice and Future Directions

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1089 - Deep Foundation Improvements; Design, Construction, and Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1116 - Insulation Materials; Testing and Applications, 2nd Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1121 - Pavement Management Implementation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1153 - Fatigue of Electronic Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1161 - Leak Detection for Underground Storage Tanks

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1180 - Masonry; Design and Construction, Problems and Repair

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1198 - Nondestructive Testing of Pavements and Backcalculation of Moduli; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1209 - Quality and Statistics; Total Quality Management

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1236 - Structural Integrity of Fasteners



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1239 - Atmospheric Corrosion

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1299 - Quality Management of Hot Mix Asphalt

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1310 - Tribology of Hydraulic Pump Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1337 - Effects of Product Quality and Design Criteria on Structural Integrity

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1339 - Hydraulic Failure Analysis; Fluids, Components, and System Effects

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1356 - Masonry; Materials, Testing, and Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1362 - Wear Processes in Manufacturing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1370 - Designing Cathodic Protection Systems for Marine Structures and Vehicles

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1391 - Structural Integrity of Fasteners; Second Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1419 - Bearing Steel Technology

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1426 - Insulation Materials; Testing and Applications; 4th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1438 - Stainless Steels for Medical and Surgical Applications



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1574 - Next-Generation Thermal Insulation Challenges and Opportunities

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## nddung

Thank you very much for the great share

----------


## kfctco

Happy new year to all members & community.
May ever one have wonderful year ahead with full of prosperity, health, wealth & happiness.
Special Thanks & wishes for Mr Marty Thompson for his great share and a lot of hard work on this forum.

----------


## fsl3602

Dera Marty : 
Please share the following ASTM STPs if  possible.
1490,  1498,  1502,  1505,  1506,   1511,  1512,  1513,  1521,   1528,
1529,  1530,  1531,  1532,  1533,   1534,  1535,  1536,  1540,   1541,  
1542 , 1543,  1544,  1547,  1555,   1556,  1559,  1560,  1561,   1563,   
1567,  1568,  1571,  1573,  1580,
and once again: THANKS !

----------


## kfctco

Dear Marty Thompson
please also include STP 516 (1972), STP 576(1976)
Thank You in advance with acknowledgement of your efforts.

----------


## khatab1

Dear Marty , 
Can you provide us with :
STP 550
Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test

Thanks again

----------


## khatab1

Dear Marty , 
Can you provide us with :
STP 550
Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test

Thanks again

----------


## fsl3602

Dear Marty : 
Can you provide us with more of the followings STP if possible !
465,  478,  491,  494,  500,  503,  505,  506,  509,  529,  
531,  534,  537,  538,  544,  547,  558,  567,  571,  572,  
581,  585,  585A,  591,  594,  596,  598, 

Thanks Again !!!

----------


## fsl3602

Dear Marty : 
Can you provide us with more of the followings STP if possible !
465,  478,  491,  494,  500,  503,  505,  506,  509,  529,  
531,  534,  537,  538,  544,  547,  558,  567,  571,  572,  
581,  585,  585A,  591,  594,  596,  598, 

Thanks Again !!!

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 516 - Localized CorrosionCause of Metal Failure

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 550 - Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 576 - Galvanic and Pitting CorrosionField and Laboratory Studies



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1490 - Reactor Dosimetry; 12th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1498 - Condensation in Exterior Building Wall Systems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1502 - Small Specimen Test Techniques; 5th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1505 - Zirconium in the Nuclear Industry; 15th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1506 - Advances in Electrochemical Techniques for Corrosion Monitoring and Measurement

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1511 - Recent Advancement in Concrete Freezing-Thawing (F-T) Durability

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1512 - Masonry

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1513 - Effects of Radiation on Nuclear Materials and the Nuclear Fuel Cycle; 24th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1521 - Testing and Use of Environmentally Acceptable Lubricants

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1528 - Plastic Pipe and Fittings; Past, Present, and Future

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1529 - Zirconium in the Nuclear Industry; 16th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1530 - Lead-free Solders



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1531 - Mobile Bearing Total Knee Replacement Devices

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1532 - 18th International Federation for Heat Treatment and Surface Engineering

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1533 - Surface and Dermal Sampling

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1534 - Film and Nucleate Boiling Processes

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1535 - Static and Dynamic Spinal Implants; Are We Evaluating Them Appropriately?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1536 - In-Service Lubricant and Machine Analysis, Diagnostics, and Prognostics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1540 - Testing and Specification of Recycled Materials for Sustainable Geotechnical Construction

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1541 - Uncertainty in Fire Standards and What to Do About It

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1542 - Rolling Element Bearings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1543 - Zirconium in the Nuclear Industry; 17th Volume

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1544 - Performance of Protective Clothing and Equipment; Emerging Issues and Technologies 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1547 - Effects of Radiation on Nuclear Materials; 25th Volume



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1555 - Pavement Performance - Trends, Advances, and Challenges 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1556 - Global Testing of Extended Service Engine Coolants and Related Fluids

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1559 - Fatigue and Fracture Metallic Medical Materials and Devices

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1560 - Metal-On-Metal Total Hip Replacement Devices 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1561 - Flammability and Sensitivity of Materials in Oxygen-Enriched Atmospheres; 13th Volume 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1563 - Tribo-Corrosion; Research, Testing, and Applications 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1567 - Nanofluids 2012

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1568 - Mechanical Properties of Frozen Soils 2013

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1571 - Application of Automation Technology in Fatigue and Fracture Testing and Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1573 - Fire Resistant Fluids

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 1580 - Bearing Steel Technologies; 10th Volume, Advances in Steel Technologies for Rolling Bearings

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## vfq3481

Hello Marty!!!


Excellent work!!

I have a request for you:

Ultrasonic Testing

Data Series
Slotwinski J.

February 2002 -- DS68MNL12023D

and 

Radiography

Data Series
February 2002 -- DS68MNL12040D

In the generation of X-rays with an X-ray tube, the minimum wavelength λ min that is produced is given by λ min = h c / e V where h = Planck's constant , 6.6261  10 − 34 J ⋅ s , c = speed of light , 2.9979  10 8 m / s , e = elementary charge , 1.6022  10 − 19 C , and V ... MoreSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

Both are in the book
DS68 2002 Handbook of Reference Data for NonDestructive Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 465 - Manual on Low Cycle Fatigue Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 478 - Appearance of Metallic Surfaces

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 491 - Hydraulic System Cleanliness

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 494 - Welding the HY Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 500 - Paint Testing Manual - Physical and Chemical Examination of Paints, Varnishes, Lacquers, and Colors - Gardner-Sward 13th Edition

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 503 - Elevated Temperature Static Properties of Wrought Carbon Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 505 - Acoustic Emission

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 506 - Electron Beam Microanalysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 509 - Single Cylinder Engine Tests for Evaluating the Performance of Crankcase Lubricants (Abridged Procedures)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 529 - Effects of Radiation on Substructure and Mechanical Properties of Metals and Alloys

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 531 - Manual on Requirements, Handling, and Quality Control of Gas Turbine Fuel



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 534 - Manual of Industrial Corrosion Standards and Control

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 537 - Cryogens and Gases; Testing Methods and Standards Development

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 538 - Cleaning Stainless Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 544 - Heat Transmission Measurements in Thermal Insulations

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 547 - Manual on Electron Metallography Techniques

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 558 - Corrosion in Natural Environments

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 571 - Monitoring Structural Integrity by Acoustic Emission

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 567 - Erosion, Wear, and Interfaces with Corrosion

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 572 - Semiconductor Measurement Technology; Spreading Resistance Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 581 - Thermal Insulations in the Petrochemical Industry

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 585 - Atmospheric Corrosion Investigation of Aluminum-Coated, Zinc-Coated, and Copper-Bearing Steel Wire and Wire Products (A Twelve Year Report)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 585A - Atmospheric Corrosion Investigation of Aluminum-Coated, Zinc-Coated, and Copper- Bearing Steel Wire and Wire Products; A Twenty-Year Report



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 591 - Resistance to Plane-Stress Fracture (R-Curve Behavior) of A572 Structural Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 594 - Correlating Sensory Objective MeasurementsNew Methods for Answering Old Problems

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 596 - Surface Analysis Techniques for Metallurgical Applications

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]  

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 598 - Calibration in Air Monitoring

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## engmat

Hello Marty,
STP 791 was missed by mistake. Please assist with this one.
Kind regards.

----------


## engmat

Hello Marty,
STP 791 was missed by mistake. Please assist with this one.
Kind regards.

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 791 - Fracture Mechanics; Fourteenth SymposiumVolume I; Theory and Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM Related Files, 
just missing the ASTM R0069 - ANSI H35.2 2013 American National Standard Dimensional Tolerances for Aluminum Mill Products 
please post if you have it.

ASTM AIIMASTM - BP-01-08 Portable Document Format Healthcare (PDF) A Best Practices Guide

ASTM R0006 - Condensed Metric Practice Guide for Corrosion

ASTM R0009 - Abbreviated Metric Practice Guide for the Roofing Industry

ASTM R0013 - Statistical Aspects of Mechanical Property Assurance

ASTM R0017 - SI Quick Reference Guide; International System of Units (SI) The Modernized Metric System

ASTM R0022 - Proposed Methods Prepared by Committee D19 and Published as Information

ASTM R0023 - List of Committee D19 Withdrawn and Superseded Standards

ASTM R0028 - Manual of Cement Testing

ASTM R0029 - Metric Practice Guide for Cement

ASTM R0030 - Manual of Aggregate and Concrete Testing

ASTM R0031 - Metric Practice Guide for Concrete and Concrete Aggregates

ASTM R0033 - ASME B36.10M 2004 Welded and Seamless Wrought Steel Pipe

ASTM R0036 - Stainless Steel Pipe

ASTM R0070 - ANSI H35.2(M) 2013 American National Standard Dimensional Tolerances for Aluminum Mill Products [Metric]

ASTM R0071 - Standard Method of Test for Exfoliation Corrosion Susceptibility in 7XXX Series Copper Containing Aluminum Alloys (Exco Test)

ASTM R0077 - ISO Standards and Recommendations on Plastic Pipe Prepared by ISO-TC 138

ASTM SI10 - 10 IEEE ASTM SI 10 American National Standard for Metric Practice


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS - Data Series

We need these, please post. I'll post the others that I have.

 need DS56K Metals and Alloys in the Unified Numbering System (UNS); 12th Edition

 need DS70 Handbook of Steel Data; American and European   or

 need DS70COMBO Handbook of Steel Data; American and European + Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards; 4th Edition

 need DS72 Lexicon for Sensory Evaluation; Aroma, Flavor, Texture and Appearance

I'll post the others that I have.

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS4A 1971 Physical Constants of Hydrocarbons C1 to C10

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS4B 1991 Physical Constants of Hydrocarbon and Non-Hydrocarbon Compounds

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS5S1 1965 Report on the Elevated-Temperature Properties of Stainless Steels



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS5S2 1969 An Evaluation of the Yield, Tensile, Creep, and Rupture Strengths of Wrought 304, 316, 321, and 347 Stainless Steels at Elevated Temperatures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS6S1 1966 Supplemental Report on the Elevated-Temperature Properties of Chromium-Molybdenum Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS6S2 1971 Supplemental Report on the Elevated-Temperature Properties of Chromium-Molybdenum Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS7S1 1968 Report on the Elevated-Temperature Properties of Selected Superalloys

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS9E 1970 Compilation of Chemical Compositions and Rupture Strengths of Superalloys

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS11S1 1970 An Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep Rupture Properties of Wrought Carbon Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS25A 1967 Gas Chromatographic Data Compilation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS37A 1970 X Ray and Absorption Wavelengths and Two Theta Tables

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS39A 1965 ASTM Viscosity Index Tables Calculated from Kinematic Viscosity

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS39B 1975 Viscosity Index Tables for Celsius Temperatures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS40 1965 Elevated Temperature Properties of Basic Oxygen Steel

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS45A 1975 Compilation and Index of Trade Names, Specifications, and Producers of Stainless Alloys and Superalloys



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS46 1970 X Ray Emission Wavelengths and Kev Tables for Nondiffractive Analysis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS47 1971 Evaluations of the Elevated Temperature Tensilde and Creep Rupture Properties of C Mo, Mn Mo and Mn Mo Ni Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS48 1973 Compilation of Odor and Taste Threshold Values Data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS48A 1978 Compilation of Odor and Taste Threshold Values Data

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS49 1973 Shear Stability of Multigrade Crankcase Oil

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS49S1 1974 Shear Stability of Multigrade Engine Oils

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS50 1973 Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep Rupture Properties of .5Cr .5Mo, ICR .5Mo, and I.5Cr .5MO Si Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS52 1974 Nuclear Reactor Neutron Energy Spectra

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS53 1974 List of Fluorescent Whitening Agents for the Soap and Detergent Industry

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS53A 1976 List of Fluorescent Whitening Agents for the Soap and Detergent Industry

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS54 1974 Radiation Effects Information Generated on the ASTM Reference Correlation Monitor Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Measurement of Nitrogen Dioxide Content in the Atmosphere



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S1 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Measurement of Sulfur Dioxide Content in the Atmosphere

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S2 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Measurement of Total Sulfation in the Atmosphere

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S3 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision of the Measurement of Particulate Matter in the Atmosphere

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S4 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Measurement of Dustfall

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S5S6S8 1975 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of Air Quality Measurement Methods

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S7 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision of the Determination of The Average Velocity in a Duct (Pitot Tube Method)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S9 1976 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Determination of Sulfur Oxides in Gaseous Combustion Products

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS55S10 1974 Interlaboratory Cooperative Study of the Precision and Accuracy of the Determination of the Relative Density of Black Smoke

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS57 1975 Low Temperature Pumpability Characteristics of Engine Oils in Full Scale Engines

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS58 1975 Evaluation of the Elevated Temperature Tensile and Creep Rupture Properties of 3 to 9 Percent Chromium Molybdenum Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS59 1980 Evaluations of the Elevated Temperature Tensilde and Creep Rupture Properties of 12 to 27 Percent Chromium Steels

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS60 1982 Compilation of Stress Relaxation Data for Engineering Alloys



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS61 1992 Atlas of Odor Character Profiles

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS62 1985 The Relationship Between High Temperature Oil Rheology and Engine Operation

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS63 1985 References and Conference Proceedings Towards the Understanding of Fracture Mechanics

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS64 1995 Cleanup Criteria for Contaminated Soil and Groundwater

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS65 1995 Atmospheric Corrosion Investigation of Aluminum Coated, Zinc Coated, and Copper Bearing Steel Wire and Wire Products

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS67A 2002 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 2nd Ed. - Bringas
DS67B 2004 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 3rd Ed. - Bringas
DS67C 2007 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 4th Ed. - Bringas

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS68 2002 Handbook of Reference Data for NonDestructive Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## Marty Thompson

DS71 2010 ISOCORRAG International Atmospheric Exposure - Program Summary of Results

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## c4275313

Hello Marty, don't you update ASTM files anymore?
Can you share ASTM A999-15, ASTM E10-15a, ASTM G48-11(15) and ASTM G28-02(15) please?
Thank you!

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have sent you several messages about the access that I had. "Had"  I lost access on Jan 4th with the new semester.  I cannot get past the library home page. It keeps returning there instead of going to the ASTM site. Can you check on it?  I do have the G28 and G48 but not the others. We need someone to give me access or someone who can keep the files updated into 2016.

----------


## c4275313

Hi Marty, sorry for my absence. I'll check the login as soon as possibile. Thank you for files you shared.

----------


## khatab1

Thanks again, great share.

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

It is harder now to find out what is new with no access but I have identified these that need updating...

A312/A312M-16
E2031-99(2016)
D3409/D3409M-93(2016)e1
E2439-09(2016)
D4782-10(2016)
D4642-04(2016)
D5891/D5891M-02(2016)e1
C1334-05(2016)e1
E1775-07(2016)
D5153-10(2016)
D6454/D6454M-99(2016)e1
D5611-94(2016)
E2302-03a(2016)
E1645-01(2016)e1
D4922-09(2016)e1
E808-01(2016)
D6727/D6727M-16
F1193-15
D1356-15b
D4532-15
A999/A999M-15
E10-15a

I'm sure that there are many more that have 2015 updates that they did not have posted at the beginning of this year which is when I lost access.

----------


## Marty Thompson

needed...
new quality section

F2972-15
E2327-15e1
B982-14e1
D5536-15
E976-15
D509-15
D5851-95(2015)

----------


## Marty Thompson

Needed... new nuclear section

C78/C78M-15b
C1832-16
A276/A276M-16
A479/A479M-16
A484/A484M-16
A555/A555M-16
D4648/D4648M-16 
D4959-16 
D5874-16 
D5851-95(2015)
E84-15b
E162-15b
A820/A820M-15
A988/A988M-15a
A1022/A1022M-15a
C266-15
C581-15
D1598-15a
D4167-15
D4286-08(2015)
D4940-15
D5162-15
D6577-15
D6751-15c
D7463-15
D7491-08(2015)
E561-15a
F2023-15
C31/C31M-15a
D1587/D1587M-15
D2859-15
A786/A786M-15
D1598-15
E561-15
D6994-15

----------


## Marty Thompson

Needed...New Energy & Utilities

D790-15e1 
D4286-08(2015)
D7491-08(2015)
A479/A479M-16
B502/B502M-10e2
E1606-15
E973-15
D1275-15
D952-15
D4538-15
B682-01(2009)e1

----------


## Marty Thompson

Needed...New Building & Construction Standards

C1272-16 
A820/A820M-15
A1022/A1022M-15a
E1645-01(2016)e1
E1775-07(2016)
F1184-16
F2408-16
F2589-16
C926-16
C1289-16
C471M-16 
C426-15
C780-15a
C902-15
C1324-15
C1364-16
C1552-15
C1713-15
E518/E518M-15
C170/C170M-15b
C908-15
C31/C31M-15a
C78/C78M-15b
C503/C503M-15
C568/C568M-15
C616/C616M-15
C629/C629M-15
D6626-15 
C923-08(2013)e1
D4648/D4648M-16
E336-16
F1515-15
C1193-16
C90-15
D4434/D4434M-15
D5360-15
D6690-15
E274/E274M-15
E445/E445M-15
D946/D946M-15
D3628-15
D7405-15
E2302-03a(2016)
D3161/D3161M-16
D4869/D4869M-16
C896-15
E84-15b
A786/A786M-15
C1505-15
C1702-15b
D6947/D6947M-16
D8-15
F1193-15
D2205-15
C266-15
C1437-15
D1155-10(2015)
D7856-15a
E519/E519M-15
F970-15
C1283-15
D2859-15
C120/C120M-15a
C645-14e1
F1336-15
C578-15b
E2840-11(2015)
A1078/A1078M-12e1
C119-14e
C955-15e1
E2340/E2340M-11(2015)
A615/A615M-15ae1
A416/A416M-15

----------


## s_omeone4us

Sadly your access is gone now. but youve been sharing hundreds standards that helping me and others .. thats an act that money cant buy. very generous of you.

----------


## Marty Thompson

**READ** We have over 100,000 members here, certainly someone has a company or university access to ASTM and even other standards sites. Please provide me an off-campus login or proxy that works. I clean the files so there is no way to back trace that it came from your account. We are a month behind on keeping the files up-to-date. 
Too many are here to take but not give back. Share what you have access to. If you are concerned with digital signatures, send them to me and I will clean them. Send me a link by private message.

----------


## chat2bala

dear Marty sir,

how can i help you?....i dont know about server or proxy details.....

thanking you
BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

dear Marty sir,

how can i help you?....i dont know about server or proxy details.....

thanking you
BalaG

----------


## Marty Thompson

My access was lost at the beginning of the year, they delayed releasing some with 2015 dates as I have listed needs already, I have not checked all sections. I need someone with access to download all new ASTM's, do a search with dates from late Dec. 2015 to present. Forward them to me by sending me a private link of the files. I will clean them if you can't. Time is flying by. We are over 6 weeks behind, they change weekly if not daily.

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty, 
please share this book if u have: Hydrogen embrittlement and Stress corrosion *****ing by R.Gibala

this book is needed for my research work ....pls share...thanks in advance....

thanking you
BalaG

----------


## Marty Thompson

I have these...

ASTM - STP 543 - Hydrogen Embrittlement Testing 1974
ASTM - STP 962 - Hydrogen Embrittlement; Prevention and Control 1988

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
.b1, pass: egpet.netSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

This link has many papers on hydrogen embrittlement...

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

I need this book **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pls share if u have

thanking you**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## videshi

Need ASTM 2015 VOLUME 02.01 and 02.02 and 
ASTM 03.01  the provided link the pdf files are corrupt for 03.01 Give working files link.

Thanks for Uploading Section ASTM VOL 01 1 :Snowman: .

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> 
> I need this book **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...



This is an ASTM thread, I gave you what I had in ASTM plus directed you to more. I do not have the book you ask for. Have you looked at updating the ASTM standards that we have?

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Need ASTM 2015 VOLUME 02.01 and 02.02 and 
> ASTM 03.01  the provided link the pdf files are corrupt for 03.01 Give working files link.
> 
> Thanks for Uploading Section ASTM VOL 01 1.



Posts 304 and 305 on page 26 have 2.01 and 2.02 with shortened file names

----------


## Marty Thompson

Here is 3.01 with the short names

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
zip, Pass: egpet.net

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
Many Many thanks for these valuable ASTM Standards,
Do me a favor provide the ASTM 6.02 with short name as i could not access to this part only.
Waiting for your kind response.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## reza18395

Dear Marty,
Many Many thanks for these valuable ASTM Standards,
Do me a favor provide the ASTM 6.02 with short name as i could not access to this part only.
Waiting for your kind response.
Regards,
Reza

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Marty

i have faced the very long name of pdf files in many cases.
i.e. initial can be renamed, copied even deleted etc
what is the technique so these cases can be renamed?

thks in advance
mike

----------


## Mikepehli

Dear Marty

i have faced the very long name of pdf files in many cases.
i.e. initial can be renamed, copied even deleted etc
what is the technique so these cases can be renamed?

thks in advance
mike

----------


## Marty Thompson

Mike, all I can say is that you are limited by the PC Dos system, 
if you have a co-worker or friend with an APPLE/MAC, move the downloaded file to his computer and all files will open fine, 
you can rename there fairly quick. 
It is still one at a time though. 
I am weary in my effort with no one stepping up to provide access to the new files. 
There are 232,160 Registered Members here with 108,732 Active Members, yet only a handful contribute. If only 1% shared what they have access to, we would not be in want of anything.

----------


## Mikepehli

Marty tks
i have Toshiba Tecra 5 years old with Windows 7 Prof. I will try the solution.
Yes the old friend DOS and the 365 characters maximum on a file when there was no Windows back in 1970s

i have tried to upload files but i was lost how to do it plus i cannot see were is the Help to guide me to upload files. Any hint?
plus my speed here is 4 kbs only.
Well i very close friend several years ago in the middle of the dessert has pass me the bag "spread the knowledge"
after 35 years working life the only i can say "I am getting old and always getting new items".
Also you must have the interest, the means and the available time to do it 


keep the spirit up
br
mSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## gtpol57

Dear Mikepehli 

You can also try XYplorer
(download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] )
It seems that has no long name file limitations

----------


## chat2bala

> This is an ASTM thread, I gave you what I had in ASTM plus directed you to more. I do not have the book you ask for. Have you looked at updating the ASTM standards that we have?



yes marty, i checked in astm websites....its all r updated with new version

----------


## thienthanh81

> DS67A 2002 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 2nd Ed. - Bringas
> DS67B 2004 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 3rd Ed. - Bringas
> DS67C 2007 Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards 4th Ed. - Bringas
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hi,Marty Thompson !

Could you please reupload DS67C? the link already deaded.

----------


## Marty Thompson

Check it again, it just downloaded fine, you must enter the password to decompress it.

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Pls Share STP 453 

Thanking you
BalaG

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not have 453, no one has stepped up with access for me.

----------


## chat2bala

> I do not have 453, no one has stepped up with access for me.



for your access ...what should i do...i dont have much knowledge in that....so pls tell me simply...

----------


## Marty Thompson

If there are any students out there with access to ASTM through their university, please send me your off-campus login. I always clean the files of any identifiers. If you have access through your company, please download the latest files and send me a private link, then I can clean them for posting

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty, 

Extremely sorry .....i dont have any login id for that....i asked my friends...if anyone have like that...definitely i will provide....i can do my best......

Can you provide some of STP for my work?......

STP 1523, 1524, 1416, 1285, 1085, 907, 936, 827, 672,569, 485, 462, 453, 408, 416, 418, 390, 391, 372, 307, 289, 264, 285, 234

if you have any of this...kindly share ....if it s possible to mail id also ok for me....cbalaganesh@outlook.com

thanking you,
BalaG

----------


## Horas Canman

Thanks Marty for a great share.....God Bless Your Job

----------


## Horas Canman

Thanks Masrty for a great share, God Bless Your Jobs

----------


## agoede

Hello Mangoman,



Try to use an other zip extractor than Windows extractor. If I open the file 2.4 with Windows explorer, I obtain an error message. No problem with 7zip...See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Horas Canman

Thanks Marty, Thank for your incredible share. God Bless Your Jobs

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Please share ASTM E517

THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## Marty Thompson

E517-00(2010) Standard Test Method for Plastic Strain Ratio r for Sheet Metal

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Thanks for sharing....do u know about flow limit diagram software for sheet metals & if u have any stp what i asked in previous mails.....

thanks

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear Marty,

Please share the following standards I need it urgently :

1.STP 169D - Significance of Tests and Properties of Concrete and Concrete-Making Materials
2. STP 169 - Concrete and Aggregates.

Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## gasenilahmad

Duplicate

----------


## Marty Thompson

I can give you one ASTM - STP 169D - Significance of Tests and Properties of Concrete and Concrete-Making Materials 2006

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasenilahmad

Thanks Marty for this great effort.

----------


## nurimana

Dear Marty,
please share ASTM A1011 / A1011M - 15, I already have the 2014 edition, but I need this last edition.

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

It was released after 1-3-2016, I have not had access since then, no one here has stepped up to take on our needs or give me access.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

Dear Marty Thompson, Thanks for the wonderful share and for your tireless efforts to share such bulk of files. Thanks Again.

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM Volume 00.01 - Annual Book of ASTM Standards - 2014



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM Volume 00.01 - Annual Book of ASTM Standards - 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM Volume 00.01 - Annual Book of ASTM Standards - 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM Volume 00.01 - Annual Book of ASTM Standards - 2014

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

Dup when system down

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear Marty,

Thanks for all what you shared. If you have (STP 789 - Thermal insulations, materials, and systems for energy conservation) please share.
Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## gasenilahmad

Duplicate

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 789 - Thermal Insulation, Materials, and Systems for Energy Conservation in the '80s - Govan . Greason . McAllister 1983

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Can you provide some of STP for my work?......

STP 1523, 1524, 1416, 1285, 1085, 907, 936, 827, 672,569, 485, 462, 453, 408, 416, 418, 390, 391, 372, 307, 289, 264, 285, 234

if you have any of this...kindly share ....if it s possible to mail id also ok for me....cbalaganesh@outlook.com

please help me 

thanking you,
BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,

Can you provide some of STP for my work?......

STP 1523, 1524, 1416, 1285, 1085, 907, 936, 827, 672,569, 485, 462, 453, 408, 416, 418, 390, 391, 372, 307, 289, 264, 285, 234

if you have any of this...kindly share ....if it s possible to mail id also ok for me....cbalaganesh@outlook.com

please help me 

thanking you,
BalaG

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,
Pls Share ASTM B446 Std

thanku G

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,
Pls Share ASTM B446 Std

thanku G

----------


## chat2bala

Dear Marty,


Pls Share ASTM B446 Std

thanku GSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## quique1111

Dear Marty,

Could you please share ASTM STP 856 and STP 1405 ?

Thanks in advance

Enrique

----------


## quique1111

Dear Marty,

Could you please also share ASTM STP1409 ?

Thanks

Enrique

----------


## quique1111

Duplicated

----------


## Marty Thompson

B446-03(2014) Standard Specification for Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum-Columbium Alloy (UNS N06625), Nickel-Chromium-Molybdenum-Silicon Alloy (UNS N06219), and Nickel- Chromium-Molybdenum-Tungsten Alloy (UNS N06650) Rod and Bar

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 856 - Elastic-Plastic Fracture Test Methods; The User's Experience

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1405 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; 20th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1409 - Fracture Resistance Testing of Monolithic and Composite Brittle Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 569 - Fatigue of Composite Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 672 - MiCon 78; Optimization of Processing, Properties, and Service Performance Through Microstructural Control

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 827 - Fractography of Ceramic and Metal Failures

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 907 - Composite Materials; Fatigue and Fracture

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 936 - Instrumented Impact Testing of Plastics and Composite Materials



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1085 - Quantitative Methods in Fractography

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1285 - Composite Materials; Fatigue and Fracture (Sixth Volume)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1405 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; 20th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1409 - Fracture Resistance Testing of Monolithic and Composite Brittle Materials

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1416 - Composite Materials - Testing, Design, and Acceptance Criteria - Zureick . Nettles 2002

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1523 - Quenching and Cooling, Residual Stress and Distortion Control

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1524 - Bearing Steel Technology, 8th Volume; Developments in Rolling Bearing Steels and Testing

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## gasenilahmad

Dear Marty,

Please re-upload STP-1409 & STP-1405, files are not available on 4-shared.
Regards,
Ahmed

----------


## Marty Thompson

links corrected

----------


## quique1111

Dear Marty,
Could you please upload ASTM STP176, STP733, STP1270 and STP1380 ?
Thanks in advance
Enrique

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not have access to STP176,
ASTM - STP 733 - Fractography and Materials Science

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

I do not have access to STP176,


ASTM - STP 733 - Fractography and Materials Science

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1270 - Effects of Radiation on Materials; 17th International Symposium

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1380 - Pendulum Impact Testing; A Century of Progress

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## quique1111

Dear Marty,
Do you have Access to ASTM Journal of Testing and Evaluation (JTEVA)?

----------


## CESQUIMON

Dear All.
This is Manual of Test Procedures for Materials. (AASHTO, ASTM).
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty,
> Do you have Access to ASTM Journal of Testing and Evaluation (JTEVA)?



I do not have access to any of the online site right now.

----------


## dimis

hello marty, 
is it possible to upload astm d7670,d7684 and 7690?
thanks in advance!

----------


## Marty Thompson

D7670-10 Standard Practice for Processing In-service Fluid Samples for Particulate Contamination Analysis Using Membrane Filters
D7684-11 Standard Guide for Microscopic Characterization of Particles from In-Service Lubricants
D7690-11 Standard Practice for Microscopic Characterization of Particles from In-Service Lubricants by Analytical Ferrography

----------


## dimis

thank you very much marty!

----------


## amjadmalik75

any body can share AASHTO complete latest Book Please?

Thanks & Regards:

----------


## chat2bala

PLS Share ASTM D4541

----------


## amjadmalik75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amjadmalik75

> I do not have access to STP176,
> ASTM - STP 733 - Fractography and Materials Science
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



ASTM STP 176


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## amjadmalik75

hello guys.
if some one can share ASTM STP500 please?
Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

STP 500
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amjadmalik75

Thanx alot Marty.....  :Smile:

----------


## amjadmalik75

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy All Around 18000 latest standards

Thanks to this community... !!

Read more: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## mobek

Hi, could you please share the following:
Corrosion Inspection and Control in Refineries (MNL58-EB).

Thank you

----------


## Marty Thompson

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

if password, egpet.net

----------


## mobek

Thank you Marty.

----------


## amjadmalik75

hello guys
Any body can share APHA latest (22nd) edition please?

Regards:
Amjad Malik

----------


## eqis.ndt

ASTM standards have updated.

ASTM E 415-15
ASTM E 797-15
ASTM E 1030-15
If anyone has these, please share. Thank you.

----------


## chat2bala

Please share ASTM E415-15 Standard Test Method for Analysis of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel by Spark Atomic Emission Spectrometry

NEEDED URGENT FOR AUDIT PURPOSE....HELP ME

----------


## piratininga

aqui
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amjadmalik75

if someone can share these standards pls
ASTM C140/C140M-15ae1
ASTM D6132-13
ASTM D6927-15
ASTM D5444-15



Thanks in advance.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

C140C140M-15 Standard Test Methods for Sampling and Testing Concrete Masonry Units and Related Units, (I do not have 15ae1)
D6132-13 Standard Test Method for Nondestructive Measurement of Dry Film Thickness of Applied Organic Coatings Using an Ultrasonic Coating Thickness Gage
D6927-15 Standard Test Method for Marshall Stability and Flow of Asphalt Mixtures
D5444-15 Standard Test Method for Mechanical Size Analysis of Extracted Aggregate

----------


## amjadmalik75

If anybody can share ASTM C33 / C33M-16
i have ASTM C33 / C33M-13 but i need the latest please.

Regards:

Amjad Malik

----------


## amjadmalik75

and if possible ASTM C94 / C94M - 16 also please

----------


## chat2bala

Pls share astm d3618 & e1613

needed

----------


## amjadmalik75

> Pls share astm d3618 & e1613
> 
> needed



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Please find the attached. 
u can read E1613 latest from this link, dont have pdf for this latest version.
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1613-12 Standard Test Method for Determination of Lead by Inductively Coupled Plasma Atomic Emission Spectrometry (ICP-AES), Flame Atomic Absorption Spectrometry (FAAS), or Graphite Furnace Atomic Absorption Spectrometry (GFAAS) Techniques

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks,

Does anyone have ASTM D638-14?  Appreciate if this can be shared.  Thanks

----------


## chat2bala

Please share ASTM A516-10 (2015)

----------


## chat2bala

> Dear folks,
> 
> Does anyone have ASTM D638-14?  Appreciate if this can be shared.  Thanks



**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## piratininga

aqui!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## tmlim

Folks, thanks for the prompt action. Appreciate them. Have a great and productive day ahead.  Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

A516A516M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Pressure Vessel Plates, Carbon Steel, for Moderate- and Lower-Temperature Service

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## piratininga

Aqui !!
F606 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
A516 - **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## chat2bala

please share ASTM A770

----------


## Marty Thompson

A770A770M-03(2012) Standard Specification for Through-Thickness Tension Testing of Steel Plates for Special Applications

----------


## lotustree75

Hi all,
 if you have any ASTM Book of Standards 2015 like Volume 01.01, 01.02, 01.03, ecc please share!

----------


## Marty Thompson

Every last one is already shared. They are all current to Dec. 2015. Go through each page of this thread

They are also shared on GroupEgpet on Telegram as individual files posted in groups by volume.

"https://telegram.me/joinchat/CfG2TD2yU-cNcZq1675Ktw"

----------


## piratininga

I downloaded all the standards and i changed the name to the maximum of 260 characters.
Now do not have the message that the name is too big!
after checking, I found that was missing some standards.
I was updating and then share with everyone.

as promised: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] download via t  o r  r e n t
conforme prometido: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amjadmalik75

> If anybody can share ASTM C33 / C33M-16
> i have ASTM C33 / C33M-13 but i need the latest please.
> And ASTM C94 / C94M -16 also....
> 
> Regards:
> 
> Amjad Malik



Please share ASTM C33-16 and C94-16 if anybody have it.

----------


## c4275313

Hi,
i added few new ASTM standards here:
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
there's redline version too

----------


## amjadmalik75

ASTM C876-15 ... Anybody can share pls?

----------


## c1366

Hi, Marty:

Can you upload A955 SS rebar specification sin Book 1.04?

----------


## Marty Thompson

A955A955M-15 Standard Specification for Deformed and Plain Stainless-Steel Bars for Concrete Reinforcement

----------


## agoede

Hello everybody,

Could you share the following ASTM documents in the last revision (2016)?

A370    16 
A351  16 
A453 16 
A194  16 
A694  16  


A162  16 
E18  16 

Thanks in advance.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## c1366

much appreciated.

----------


## dcmdrywall

Hi - Does anyone have ASTM E1007-14 available?

Thaniks -
David

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1007-14 Standard Test Method for Field Measurement of Tapping Machine Impact Sound Transmission Through Floor-Ceiling Assemblies and Associated Support Structures

----------


## dcmdrywall

Thanks so much! Absolutely appreciated. If you have E492, E966 and E1414 available, those would also be really helpful too.

----------


## amjadmalik75

Any one can share ASTM D1203-16 please ?

----------


## Marty Thompson

E492-09 Standard Test Method for Laboratory Measurement of Impact Sound Transmission Through Floor-Ceiling Assemblies Using the Tapping Machine

E966-10e1 Standard Guide for Field Measurements of Airborne Sound Insulation of Building Facades and Facade Elements

E1414E1414M-11ae1 Standard Test Method for Airborne Sound Attenuation Between Rooms Sharing a Common Ceiling Plenum

----------


## dcmdrywall

Mr. Thompson, thank you again!

David

----------


## mobek

Hi Marty,

If you happen to have ASTM STP-, Issue 1018 "Oil Dispersants: New Ecological Approaches" please share it.
Thank you,

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - STP 1018 - Oil Dispersants; New Ecological Approaches

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Renard007744

Dear marty.
Thank you very much for your contributions, are helpful.
please wanted to know if you have the Annexes to ASTM D1250 tables.

I appreciate your attention, best regards.

----------


## Marty Thompson

What you want are the API MPMS chapter 11 files. They are already available, use the search.

----------


## gmxgtr

Hi Marty,


by any chance have you uploaded the 2016 complete editions of various books?
I can't seem to find them, I found the 2015 editions but not the latest ones, do I need to just look deep enough into this thread?

Thank you, your efforts are very much appreciated.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## gmxgtr

Just read all the previous posts, sorry to hear the current situation.

----------


## Renard007744

Thank you!!

----------


## amjadmalik75

any one can share this book ?

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kavita_00

Dear Marty,

Can you please upload the following book:-

*ASTM - Handbook of Comparative World Steel Standards, 5th Edition*

Regards

----------


## eqis.ndt

Hi Marty, 
You seem to be a never ending spring, things just keep pouring out to whoever asks from you.

Let me know if you have these, or if already uploaded, please provide the link

 ASTM E 415-15                - Check, Updated
 ASTM E 797-15                - Not Updated
 ASTM E 1030-15              - Not Updated

----------


## chat2bala

Please share ASTM A739

----------


## amjadmalik75

Here you go.

----------


## popov_al

I have ASTM 2004 and 2015

I search ASTM (all volume) 2009 (or 2010 or 2011)

please share, if you have this...

big thx!

----------


## mobek

Hello Marty,
Can you kindly share the following:
MNL58: Modern Computer Process Control Refining Units, 2013.

Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

It was already shared earlier

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## sharklasers1

Hello everyone.
I need standard as below:
ASTM A370 (2016)
Plz shared to me, thanks in advance!

----------


## c4275313

Here you go


**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## mobek

Thanks Marty; it's interesting or you may say puzzling to find that ASTM publishes two manuals with the same number MNL58. The manuals are MNL58 Petroleum Refining and Natural Gas Processing while second is Modern Computer Process Control Refining Units, please see the link: xxxxs://www.astm.org/DIGITAL_LIBRARY/MNL/PAGES/MNL5820131212715.htm. 
That's why I asked you to share the latter.
Best,

----------


## vihuvipe

Good afternoon

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these 3 vol ASTM standards. 06.01

D2247-15

D3273-12e1

E3040-15

Thanks in advance

regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

mobek, what you asked for is chapter 15 of the book that I shared. They list the individual articles for sale, that is what you found.

----------


## Marty Thompson

vihuvipe

Each of those were updated after I lost access. I do not have them

----------


## mobek

Marty,
Thank you very much for explaining this to me. 
Best wishes

----------


## chat2bala

Can you share this standards for audit purpose..please help me
ASTM E18-2016
ASTM E23-2016b
ASTM A247-2016a
ASTM B117-2016

----------


## c4275313

I have only ASTM E18 and E23

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## c4275313

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## d_kushwah

Dear Friends

I need ASTM D5162-15 Standard Practice for Discontinuity (Holiday) Testing of Nonconductive Protective Coating on Metallic Substrates

Can anyone provide?

----------


## vihuvipe

good morning
Marty Thompson estimated

Please upload this standard which is updated in February 2015 y belong to vol.06.02

D2743-68 (2010) - Standard Practices for Uniformity of Traffic Paint Vehicle Solids by Spectroscopy and Gas Chromatography

Thanks in advance

best regards

----------


## Samir Ubir Kalaime

Please Help-me URGENT share the ASTM  E 2309 2016

Thanks

Samir

----------


## epdsantos

Dear Friends

I need:

ASTM E2309/2309M-16 Standard Practices for Verification of Displacement Measuring Systems and Devices Used in Material Testing Machines
ASTM E2658-15 Standard Practices for Verification of Speed for Material Testing Machines



Can anyone provide?
Thanks.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## dcmdrywall

Hi -
I know this is not an ASTM standard, but would anybody happen to have the International Maritime Organization CODE ON 
NOISE LEVELS ON BOARD SHIPS2014 EDITION?

Thanks -
Dave

----------


## mobek

Hello Marty,

It looks like there is a breakthrough in the TAN analysis method; follow the link below,
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

If you have access to the new ASTM D8045 method please share it.
Thank you,

----------


## piratininga

For those who are having trouble with the long names of the rules
Size of the file name already is not a problem in Windows 10
look at this site: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## minhdinh

Dear all friends
Can anyone help me about standard ASTM E2624 - 09. Thanks advance so much.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2624-09
e2624-15

----------


## cj9687452

Hi,
 Marty 

Would you please share MNL8-2ND

Maintenance Coatings for Nuclear Power Plants - 2nd Edition

New Edition!

Cox Daniel
Published: 2016

----------


## Marty Thompson

D8045-16 Standard Test Method for Acid Number of Crude Oils and Petroleum Products by Catalytic Thermometric Titration

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM - MNL8-2ND - Maintenance Coatings for Nuclear Power Plants-2nd Edition 2016

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## cj9687452

Hi Marty 

Would you please share ASTM D5125,D5682,E2366,D610,D1641,D1613

----------


## cj9687452

MNL17-2ND  Paint and Coating Testing Manual: 15th. Edition of the Gardner-Sward Handbook 

MNL45  Radiation Curing of Coatings 

MNL38  Lead Hazard Evaluation and Control in Buildings

----------


## cj9687452

STP1226  Lead in Paint, Soil and Dust: Health Risks, Exposure Studies, Control Measures, Measurement Methods, and Quality Assurance 

STP1202  Accelerated and Outdoor Durability Testing of Organic Materials 

STP1119  Analysis of Paints and Related Materials: Current Techniques for Solving Coatings Problems 

STP914  Review and Evaluation of Appearance: Methods and Techniques 

STP841  New Concepts for Coating Protection of Steel Structures 

STP781  Permanence of Organic Coatings 

STP545  Sensory Evaluation of Appearance of Materials 

STP478  Appearance of Metallic Surfaces 

STP332A  Manual on Hydrocarbon Analysis, Second Edition1968 

STP475  Nomenclature and Definitions Applicable to Radiometric and Photometric Characteristics of Matter 

STP259  Symposium on Spectroscopic Excitation 

STP125A  1959 Supplement to the Bibliography of Spectrophotometric Methods of Analysis for Inorganic Ions 

STP243  Symposium on Materials Research Frontiers 

STP147  Fifty Years of Paint Testing 

STP125  Bibliography of Photoelectric Spectrophotometric Methods of Analysis for Inorganic Ions 

STP50  Symposium on ColorIts Specification and Use in Evaluating the Appearance of Materials 

STP44  Symposium on New Materials in Transportation 

STP18  Symposium on Paint and Paint Materials

----------


## Marty Thompson

The standards all are already shared on Telegram.


The STP are big files, IF, and I say IF I share them, it will be on the Telegram site. My 4share account has been maxed out.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## cj9687452

> The standards all are already shared on Telegram.
> The STP are big files, IF, and I say IF I share them, it will be on the Telegram site. My 4share account has been maxed out.



Dear Marty,

I have downloaded the interested standards. Great thanks! but missing some when arranging. So list ASTM D5125,D5682,E2366,D610,D1641,D1613 for your help again.

Thanks for your sharing.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2366, D1641 are withdrawn

D1613-06(2012)  6.04
D610-08(2012)  6.01
D5682-08(2012)  6.01
D5125-10(2014)  6.01

----------


## romeo1412

Marty , Do you have Code Clinic for D1.1 2015 Don't you ?

----------


## quique1111

> I do not have access to any of the online site right now.



Dear Marty, Do you have now access to ASTM Journal of Testing and Evaluation (JTEVA)?, Im interested in some articles of this journal.
Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

> Dear Marty, Do you have now access to ASTM Journal of Testing and Evaluation (JTEVA)?, Im interested in some articles of this journal.
> Thanks



I might for a few only

----------


## vihuvipe

Good afternoon

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 06.01:

ASTM D1331-14

ASTM E1164-12e1

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

E1164-12e1  6.01

D1331-14  6.01

----------


## quique1111

Marty,
Could you please upload ASTM STP 570, 1245, 1295 and 1467 (here or to Telegram).
Thanks in advance

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone can share ASTM E11-16? thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E11-16 Standard Specification for Woven Wire Test Sieve Cloth and Test Sieves

----------


## bibliotecacba

thankyou very much

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night



Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 06.04:

ASTM D849-15

Thanks in advance

Best regardsSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

D849-15  6.04 Standard Test Method for Copper Strip Corrosion by Industrial Aromatic Hydrocarbons

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 06.01:

ASTM D6991-05(2010)

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

D6991-05(2010) Standard Test Method for Measurements of Internal Stresses in Organic Coatings by Cantilever (Beam) Method

----------


## vihuvipe

Good afternoon

Dear Marty Thompson

Please if you could upload these 02 documents that pertenenecen volume ASTM 02.02, although it is clear that they are not technical standards, help the understanding of the technical standards:

1. ASTM R0013 - Statistical Aspects of Mechanical Property Assurance (This is not an ASTMstandard; available as PDF, only)

2. ASTM R0070 - ANSI H35.2 (M) -2013 Ans Dimensional Tolerances for Aluminum Mill Products [Metric] (This is not an ASTM standard; available as PDF, only)

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM R0013 - Statistical Aspects of Mechanical Property Assurance

See below for R0070

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 04.02:

ASTM C939/C939M-16a

ASTM C1978/1978M-16e1

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

I don't find an ASTM C1978 anywhere

ASTM C939/C939M-16a Standard Test Method for Flow of Grout for Preplaced-Aggregate Concrete (Flow Cone Method)

----------


## Marty Thompson

Perhaps this is what you are looking for... C1798C1798M-16e1  4.02

----------


## Marty Thompson

R0070 ANSI H35.2(M)-2013 Dimensional Tolerances for Aluminum Mill Products

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Can someone post R0069, it is not in my subscription

----------


## Marty Thompson

ANSI H35.1-2003 Alloy and Temper Designation Systems for Aluminum
ANSI H35.3-2003 Designation System for Aluminum Hardeners
ANSI H35.4-2003 Designation System for Unalloyed Aluminum
ANSI H35.5-2003 Nomenclature System for Aluminum Metal Matrix Composite Materials

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 02.01:

ASTM F68-16

ASTM B570-16

ASTM B283/B283M-16a

ASTM B111/B111M-16

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

ASTM F68-16
ASTM B570-16
ASTM B283/B283M-16a


ASTM B111/B111M-16See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## magdy_eng

please note this ASTM update:- 
All standards from Committee A06 on Magnetic Properties have moved from Volume 03.04 to NEW Volume 03.07 Magnetic Properties
 Standards from Committees E07 on Nondestructive Testing will now appear in both Volume 03.03 and Volume 03.04, split as follows:
Volume 03.03  Nondestructive Testing (E94  E2373)
Volume 03.04 - Nondestructive Testing (E2374  latest)

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards
contained in Volume 02.04: B418-16a y B899-16
contained in Volume 02.05: B602-88 (2016) y ASTM R1
contained in Volume 03.01: E1820-15ae1

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## vihuvipe

Good Night

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards
contained in Volume 02.04: B418-16a y B899-16
contained in Volume 02.05: B602-88 (2016) y ASTM R1
contained in Volume 03.01: E1820-15ae1

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

R1 does not appear for download, here are the others

----------


## eqis.ndt

Could you please re-upload this link. Thanks!

----------


## eqis.ndt

Astm a370-16

----------


## Marty Thompson

A370-16  1.03

----------


## eqis.ndt

> A370-16  1.03



Thank you!!
If am not troubling you much, could you share these as well  :Smile: 
ASTM E 797-15
ASTM E 1030-15

----------


## Marty Thompson

E797e797m-15
E1030E1030m-15

----------


## vihuvipe

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 03.05:

ASTM E37-16

Thanks in advance

Best regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

The latest active is E37-05(2011)
2016 has not been posted

----------


## vihuvipe

Dear Marty Thompson

Please upload these ASTM standards contained in Volume 04.04:

ASTM C1306/C1306M-08 (2016)e1

ASTM D228/D228M-16

ASTM D6509/D6509M-16



Thanks in advance

Best regardsSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

C1306/C1306M-08 (2016)e1
D228/D228M-16
D6509/D6509M-16

Have you tried the telegram site?* these are on there.

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson
Can you please share ASTM E18-16
Thanks in advance

----------


## kk0503

Hi  c4275313*
Can you please share ASTM E 18-16 LINK AGAIN.
THANKS IN ADVANCE

----------


## Marty Thompson

E18-16 Standard Test Methods for Rockwell Hardness of Metallic Materials

----------


## kk0503

DEAR Mr.Marty Thompson

THANKS FOR SHARING E18-16

REGARDS

----------


## kk0503

DEAR Mr.Marty Thompson

CAN U  SHARE ASTM E 415
REGARDS

----------


## Marty Thompson

E415-15 Standard Test Method for Analysis of Carbon and Low-Alloy Steel by Spark Atomic Emission Spectrometry

----------


## videshi

Require ASTM E2309/E2309M - 16  urgently* It was requested in the group earlier but no posted part of VOL 03.01 

Thanks In advance.

Videshi

----------


## piratininga

ai esta!!
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## amaliachibi

Kindly upload ASTM A262-2015 and ASTM A516-10(R2015) PLEASE

----------


## Marty Thompson

A262-15 Standard Practices for Detecting Susceptibility to Intergranular Attack in Austenitic Stainless Steels

A516A516M-10(2015) Standard Specification for Pressure Vessel Plates* Carbon Steel* for Moderate- and Lower-Temperature Service

----------


## nithindsilva4u

Hi everyone*

Request you to share below standards*

ASTM D 4752
ASTM D 5402
ASTM D 5162
ASTM D 4417
ASTM D 4541


ASTM D 3359

Thanks in advance*See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## nedimy

Hi everybody*

I need ASTM standards
   C33-16e1
   C581-15
   D648-16
   D696-16
   D790-15e2
   D1084-16
   D2344D2344M-16
   D4212-16
   E100-15a

Thank you for your all sharing.

----------


## nedimy

Dear Marty*

I need ASTM standards
C33/C33M-16e1
C581-15
D648-16
D696-16
D790-15e2
D1084-16
D2122-16
D2291/2291M-16
D2344D2344M-16
D4212-16
E100-15a

Thank you for your all sharing

----------


## piratininga

Ai est&#225; alguns (Follows some)

----------


## piratininga

mais!

----------


## piratininga

mais

----------


## Marty Thompson

C581-15
d2122-16
d2291/2291m-16
d4212-16

----------


## Marty Thompson

E100-15a

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty*

Please could u upload
ASTM B366 / B366M - 16
 ASTM B424 ( LATEST)
ASTM B443  ( LATEST)

AS ITS VERY URGENT PLEASE HELP


With Thanks and Regards
AKASH

----------


## bibliotecacba

good afternoon!
does anyone can share 
ASTM D257-14
ASTM E86-16
Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

B366b366m-16
b424-11(2016)
b443-00(2014)

----------


## Marty Thompson

D257

There is no E86-16*  E86-57 (1978) was withdrawn in 1983 No Replacement

----------


## mehta_pathik

Hi everbody*



I need ASTM Standard ASTM D7091-13

Thanks in advance for sahringSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

D7091-13 Standard Practice for Nondestructive Measurement of Dry Film Thickness of Nonmagnetic Coatings Applied to Ferrous Metals and Nonmagnetic* Nonconductive Coatings Applied to Non-Ferrous Metals

----------


## Fathkah Aprilian

hi everybody

I need ASTM Standard ASTM D5117 new edition in 2016* 

Thanks in advance for sharing

----------


## Marty Thompson

There is no new 2016 of D5117* 2009 is the active issue

----------


## Marty Thompson

D5117-09 Standard Test Method for Dye Penetration of Solid Fiberglass Reinforced Pultruded Stock

----------


## bibliotecacba

I am sorry* I was wrong* I need ASTM E83-16

----------


## Marty Thompson

E83 − 16 Standard Practice for Verification and Classification of Extensometer Systems

----------


## Fathkah Aprilian

> There is no new 2016 of D5117* 2009 is the active issue



Oke marty thompson thank you for your information. If you have it please inform to me. thanks sir

----------


## lapahn

Hi guys* just wondering if anyone has ASTM A990.  Thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

A990A990M-14a Standard Specification for Castings* Iron-Nickel-Chromium and Nickel Alloys* Specially Controlled for Pressure Retaining Parts for Corrosive Service

----------


## lehleh

Hello*
 I have a request for ASTM G66 - 99(2013) :Standard Test Method for Visual Assessment of Exfoliation Corrosion Susceptibility of 5XXX Series Aluminum Alloys (ASSET Test) . Thanks.

----------


## Marty Thompson

G66-99(2013) Standard Test Method for Visual Assessment of Exfoliation Corrosion Susceptibility of 5XXX Series Aluminum Alloys (ASSET Test)

----------


## peixoto

Can anyone share this standards?
ASTM D5731  16 - Standard Test Method for Determination of the Point Load Strength Index of Rock and Application to Rock Strength Classifications

ASTM D4644  16 - Standard Test Method for Slake Durability of Shales and Other Similar Weak Rocks


Thank you in advanceSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

D5731-16  vol 4.08
D4644-16  vol 4.08

----------


## romeo1412

Dear Sir *

I'm looking for ASTM A815 

please kind share to me

----------


## Marty Thompson

A815A815M-14e1 Standard Specification for Wrought Ferritic* Ferritic-Austenitic* and Martensitic Stainless Steel Piping Fittings

----------


## romeo1412

Thank you marty

----------


## kk0503

Dear Sir*

Marty Thompson
If possible can u share !!

Standard Specification for Stainless Steel Spring Wire ; ASTM A-313

Regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

A313A313M-13 Standard Specification for Stainless Steel Spring Wire

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson Sir*

Thank you very much for providing us the code A313

Regards

----------


## rgreen

Can anyone share A693-16* D1710-15* D6394-14? There was "a" release for A240-16. Does anyone know what changes or can share A240-16a? Thank you in advance!
Regards*
Red

----------


## Marty Thompson

A693-16 Standard Specification for Precipitation-Hardening Stainless and Heat-Resisting Steel Plate* Sheet* and Strip
D1710-15 Standard Specification for Extruded Polytetrafluoroethylene (PTFE) Rod* Heavy Walled Tubing and Basic Shapes
D6394-14 Standard Specification for Sulfone Plastics (SP)
A240A240M-16a Standard Specification for Chromium and Chromium-Nickel Stainless Steel Plate* Sheet* and Strip for Pressure Vessels and for General Applications

----------


## natu1793

The file link that you requested is not valid.It is showing this msg.

----------


## bibliotecacba

does anyone have ASTM D3878-16?

----------


## Marty Thompson

D3878-16 Standard Terminology for Composite Materials

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## bibliotecacba

thank you very very much

----------


## minhdinh

Hi Everybody! Please help me this document: Handbook of comparative world steel Standards 5th Edition (DS67D). Thanks so much.

----------


## Rammohan

I have DS67C. I can share it if you want.

----------


## cuongibst

> I have DS67C. I can share it if you want.



That's awesome. Please share it* thank you very much.

----------


## Rammohan

I found DS67D-2016. Here is the link.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

pass: egpet.net

----------


## sivaram10

Dear Aspa
Could you please share the received ASTM volume...

----------


## minhdinh

Thanks* I already had one

----------


## mrafiq002

egpet.net

----------


## mrafiq002

with virus

----------


## jycortes

Anybody who has 
ASTM D7873 Standard Test Method for Determination of Oxidation Stability and Insolubles Formation of Inhibited Turbine Oils at 120 C Without the Inclusion of Water (Dry TOST Method)

----------


## Marty Thompson

D7873-13e2  5.05

----------


## zergvs

Anybody who has
ASTM A194-2017
ASTM A320-2017


thanks..See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Marty Thompson

A194a194m-17  1.01

----------


## Marty Thompson

A320a320m-17  1.01

----------


## zergvs

Marty Thompson  3Q

----------


## pillaiVS

can anyone share the ASTM full set* or at least A and B series?

thanks in advance.

----------


## pillaiVS

can anyone share ASTM full set? or at the least A and B series? would be a great help

Thanks in advance.

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone can share ASTM E2218-15? thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2218-15 Standard Test Method for Determining Forming Limit Curves

----------


## bulletcr

Can you help me with the D1655  15 An American National Standard Standard Specification for Aviation Turbine Fuels

----------


## Marty Thompson

D1655-16c  5.01    The latest

----------


## bibliotecacba

thankyou very very much!!

----------


## syedalizubair

Hello Dear Friends...
Hope you all are doing fine. 

Could someone share a copy of ASTM E2658-15 ? 
Many thanks in advance.

----------


## Marty Thompson

E2658-15 Standard Practices for Verification of Speed for Material Testing Machines

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## Af716

Does anyone have ASTM D4417 and/or D7091 that they can upload? I have been looking and can't seem to find them . Thanks

----------


## Marty Thompson

D4417-14 Standard Test Methods for Field Measurement of Surface Profile of Blast Cleaned Steel
D7091-13 Standard Practice for Nondestructive Measurement of Dry Film Thickness of Nonmagnetic Coatings Applied to Ferrous Metals and Nonmagnetic* Nonconductive Coatings Applied to Non-Ferrous Metals

----------


## syedalizubair

Dear Marty Thompson*
Many thanks for your support and quick feedback. 

Thanks a lot !!! :-)

----------


## Af716

Thanks Marty* I appreciate it.

----------


## akashdruva892

Dear Marty;

The files are not accessible ;

Please could upload the same urgently

or Send the same to AKASHDRUVA892@GMAIL.COM

With regards
AKASH

----------


## Marty Thompson

Go to the Telegram channel GroupEgpet
All of the latest are posted there weekly.
We go there because no one can take the files down.

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Telegram is a free app* it is a private secure messenger type application. It is downloadable on the Apple Store or here **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Once you join* then there is also a broadcast channel  @egpet

----------


## avera578

Hi Marty
There are a problem with the link because not found.
I need: Volume 03.05 Analytical Chemistry for Metals* Ores* and Related Materials- E 32 - latest
Could you upload it again?

----------


## avera578

Hi Marty
The links not found. Could you upload it again* please?
Thank you!

----------


## avera578

Hi Marty
The links not found. 

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Volume 03.01 Metals - Mechanical Testing; Elevated and Low-Temperature Tests; Metallography
Volume 03.02 Corrosion of Metals; Wear and Erosion
Volume 03.03 Nondestructive Testing
Volume 03.04 Magnetic Properties
Volume 03.05 Analytical Chemistry for Metals* Ores* and Related Materials- E 32 - latest
Volume 03.06 Molecular Spectroscopy; Surface Analysis

Could you upload it again* please?
Thank you!

----------


## piratininga

Hi Junior
segue link 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## avera578

Thank you piratininga!!!!

 :Triumphant:

----------


## piratininga

.....

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## bibliotecacba

Does anyone knows where can I find any of this:
	ASTM A27 / A27M  17 Standard Specification for Steel Castings* Carbon* for General Application
	ASTM A668 / A668M  17 Standard Specification for Steel Forgings* Carbon and Alloy* for General Industrial Use
	ASTM A781 / A781M  17 Standard Specification for Castings* Steel and Alloy* Common Requirements* for General Industrial Use
	ASTM B311  17 Standard Test Method for Density of Powder Metallurgy (PM) Materials Containing Less Than Two Percent Porosity
	ASTM D86  17 Standard Test Method for Distillation of Petroleum Products and Liquid Fuels at Atmospheric Pressure
	ASTM D92 - 16b Standard Test Method for Flash and Fire Points by Cleveland Open Cup Tester
	ASTM D97 - 17a Standard Test Method for Pour Point of Petroleum Products
	ASTM D445 - 17a Standard Test Method for Kinematic Viscosity of Transparent and Opaque Liquids (and Calculation of Dynamic Viscosity)
	ASTM D975  17 Standard Specification for Diesel Fuel Oils
	ASTM D2500 - 16b Standard Test Method for Cloud Point of Petroleum Products and Liquid Fuels
	ASTM E23 - 16b Standard Test Methods for Notched Bar Impact Testing of Metallic Materials
	ASTM E649  17 Standard Test Method for Bromine in Chlorine
thanks in advace

----------


## Marty Thompson

These are old collections* I will not reload them* go to the Telegram channel for the latest. (I will not explain any more how to get there* it has been stated too many times on here already)

----------


## bkadariya

Hi Marty*

Do you have Concrete Society Technical Report TR61* please?

Thanks*

Kind Regards*
Binod

----------


## avera578

Hi Friends
Please I need 05.06 Gaseous Fuels; Coal and Coke; Bioenergy and Industrial Chemicals from Biomass
but the link for not found
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Could you upload again* please?
Thank you

----------


## sultaan07

Hello Friends* 

I need ASTM Volume 03.01 Metals -- Mechanical Testing_ Elevated and Low-Temperature Tests_ Metallograph 2015/2016. Please share link so that I can download. Can anyone please upload it? 

Thank you in advance.

----------


## tmlim

Dear friends*

Do anyone have the latest ASTM D4814 Standard Specification for Automotive Spark-Ignition Engine Fuel? Appreciate if this can be shared.

Thank you and regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

You can find all on the Telegram GroupEgpet   D4814-17  5.02

----------


## tmlim

Thanks Marty.

----------


## piratininga

Dear Friends
All ASTM 2015
Updated link

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ufukonemli

thanks

----------


## goldyminakshi

Dear 

I have require ASTM E 23-2016b plese give me pdf file

----------


## Marty Thompson

E23-16b


E23-16b (Redline)

Why have you not gone to GroupEgpet on Telegram* all of these are on there.See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson
Can you please provide link for ASTM STP 1030

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty *

Can you please provide the s link STP 1116 - Insulation Materials; Testing and Applications

Thanks in advance...

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson*

Please share !
STP 1426 - INSULATION MATERIALS: Testing and Applications* Fourth Volume

STP 1320 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications* Third Volume

STP 1116 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications (Second Volume)

STP 1030 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications

If possible 

Thanks & regards

----------


## lapahn

Anyone have ASTM A126.  Thanks.

----------


## saud000

link not working* it says file removed

----------


## nnarvind

unable to download* kindly upload to **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson*

Please share !
STP 1426 - INSULATION MATERIALS: Testing and Applications* Fourth Volume

STP 1320 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications* Third Volume

STP 1116 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications (Second Volume)

STP 1030 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications

If possible

Thanks & regards

----------


## ThaMaestro

Muchas garcias si si señor

----------


## maaok2003

anybody could help me for ASTM D1652 latest edition ?
regards*

----------


## kk0503

Dear Marty Thompson

Please share !
STP 1426 - INSULATION MATERIALS: Testing and Applications* Fourth Volume

STP 1320 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications* Third Volume

STP 1116 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications (Second Volume)

STP 1030 - Insulation Materials: Testing and Applications



Thanks & regards

----------


## Marty Thompson

All are shared on @egpet on Telegram
I will not post here

----------


## tmlim

Dear folks 

I am looking for FRP pipe standards as listed below

ASTM D 1599 - 2014 STANDARD TEST METHOD FOR RESISTANCE TO SHORT-TIME HYDRAULIC PRESSURE OF PLASTIC PIPE* TUBING* AND FITTINGS
ASTM D 2992 - 2012 STANDARD PRACTICE FOR OBTAINING HYDROSTATIC OR PRESSURE DESIGN BASIS FOR "FIBERGLASS" (GLASS-FIBER-REINFORCED THERMOSETTING-RESIN) PIPE AND FITTINGS



RegardsSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please reupload "ASTM STP 550 - Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test"
thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Friends
Please share "ASTM STP 550 - Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test"
 thank you in advance

----------


## ezzat

Dear Marty Thompson
Please share "ASTM STP 550 - Nondestructive Rapid Identification of Metals and Alloys by Spot Test"
thank you in advance

----------


## piratininga

Dear friend
See here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links][/QUOTE]

----------


## garong

Thank you, it's really helpful





> Dear Friends
> All ASTM 2015
> Updated link
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## sharmilasu

> Dear 
> 
> I have require ASTM E 23-2016b plese give me pdf file



Here you go a redline marked E-23-2016b

----------


## piratininga

Segue anexo

----------


## mehta_pathik

Can anyone have ASTM A995 Edition 2018.
Please share...

Thanks in advance.

----------


## aaguiar

I need the code ASTM D6439 11. Please help me.

----------


## Atman salem

i want astm vol 09.02 d380 issue 2012,please and thanks

----------


## rudanikrunal

Thanks

----------


## piratininga

vide post #1037

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## larmenta2

hello
i need ASTM E2840 - 11(2015), this forum has been quiet lately so i hope somebody can help me with this PDF, it's for my Thesis.
Thanks

----------


## piratininga

See the post #1037
Part IB

----------


## luisfebresq

Hi!!!! Could you guys help me with ASTM STP741 Underground corrosion?

----------


## Manisch

So kind of you my friend, thanks

----------


## Raufkhan

Thank you so much

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## lhanx2

Could you please provide a new link for Volume 14.04 of the ASTM Standard

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Omarnour

Dear friends*

Do anyone have the latest ASTM E605

----------


## piratininga

See here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thank you very much

----------


## dinhvanduc06

Thanks you!

See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## uallido

Please share ASTM A585:2018 thanks

----------


## Daud ARS

thanks for sharing

----------


## gigascor

I need the astm d2485? Thank you...

----------


## arlen.nurlan

Check this out: **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
Tons of other standards as well.

Happy downloading.

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

I need following standards,

ASTM E4 - 16
ASTM E74 - 18e1
ASTM E23-18

Thanks in advance

----------


## daniel.torres

Hi

I need following standards,

ASTM E4 - 16
ASTM E74 - 18e1
ASTM E23-18

Thanks in advance

----------


## Microbus

Please share ASTM D 4237
Thanks!

----------


## junaidatta

Please upload again.

----------


## metkgr

not able to download

----------


## metkgr

If any body have ASM hand book 2A pl provide

----------


## piratininga

see here
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kryz

Hello does anybody have AMS-DTL-22499



Thanks!See More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------


## popov_al

> Please share ASTM D 4237
> Thanks!



You can download (free) *ASTM D* via magnet-URL from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## hakkik

need astm a370-19e1

----------


## ashparan

Dear Friends,
Please provide me the latest ASTM of E1645 and E1613.
Thanks

----------


## tinsumbabu

Hi Friends, can anyone sponsor me to our telegram group egpet. My ID is @tmbabu

Thanks in advance

----------


## Marty Thompson

The instructions from telegram GroupEgpet are... "For those that want to rejoin, I can suggest that you become very active on egpet.net and then post a request there for someone to sponsor you."
tinsumbabu, you have been a member here since 12-22-2011 with only 4 posts including this request. We want contributors not leaches who only take files. Start contributing before making a request to join telegram group.

----------


## ToxicHero

Hello Guys,

Please tell me, does anyone has and can upload ASTM G48 latest version? 
Unfortunately link from page 59 of this topic does not work for me.. only some kind of clear.gif is opening with blank page ;/

thanks in advance, cheers

----------


## piratininga

Astm g48

----------


## ckyamidis

Can you please reupload the files, the links aren't working anymore. Thanks

----------


## piratininga

here G48

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ujwal0905

Dear Marty could you please re-upload STP 922 - Thermal Insulation; Materials and Systems

----------


## joaquin_ra_garcia

Hello everybody. I would like to join to your telegram group, but I dont know how. Can anyone help me? Thank you very much in advance.

----------


## daniel.torres

Hello
Someone will have and may share the following standards:
ASTM E11 - 20
ASTM E1932 - 12(2017)
ASTM E2374 - 16


ASTM E2863 - 17
Thanks in advancedSee More: ASTM Book Volume 2015

----------

